# Big Show is All Elite



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Seriously...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364606413482450945


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would you announce this on twitter?

Does anyone in wrestling know what a surprise is these days?


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Holy shit! Wow this surprises me that someone who was that loyal to the wwe has joined aew. I would’ve definitely had this be a surprise though and not just bust it out on social media. Still very cool though!


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

WCW lite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Weird.

Is he gonna have like... matches?


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

I’m cool with that, I hope he goes by “the giant” Paul wight.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I didn't see this coming, but it's not all that surprising ether. The WWE weren't doing anything with him, and Khan probably threw a truck of money his way.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow! Holy shit, I thought he was a WWE lifer.

New streaming show too, AEW Dark: Elevation with Wight commentating.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

“Preparation for his return to the ring”.

Words I didn’t really want to see in that statement.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

This is unreal, I thought Show was a WWE lifer. At the same time this is turning into WCW 2.0


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay.. That´s a pretty big signing. But putting him on a development show of a youtube dark show is a mistake. Someone as big as him should be on TV.. Possibly replacing either excalibur or JR. He can still take a bump or work a match, and he isn´t even that old (only 49)


----------



## theclaymorekick (Feb 22, 2021)

Only for the money and the ratings


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I seem to recall Big Show burying Dashing Cody Rhodes hard back in the day, so Cody might want that one back


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From the press release it sounds like he'll be part-time in the ring and do a lot of other work such as mentoring young wrestlers and commentating on the new AEW Dark spin-off show.

This is a cool signing IMO because he's not going to be in the ring all the time and has a wealth of experience. It won't be like TNA where all these guys fill the main event slots.

The sadistic side of me wants to see Wight vs. Marko Stunt though.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy shit. This is huge (no pun intented).

Hate to be negative but why the fuck would you announce this on Twitter


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

This would've made for a nice surprise on tele. Oh, AEW...


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

oh no are we going to be given show vs shaq


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's favourite tag partner ever (in his own words) too. Wonder if they'll do a reunion.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Dear god no. Why?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Meh. It won’t make a single difference ratings wise.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Is Cody really trying to get his Mania win back? Trying to deliver on the Shaq/Big Show WWE match that never came about? This guy is not a difference maker, is stale as fuck, but I can't wait to see what AEW does with him just for the WrestleCrap joy of it.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Can't wait for him to turn heel, then face and then back to heel.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Meh. It won’t make a single difference ratings wise.


No, because he´s not going to be on Dynamite.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is absolutely shocking to me. 

It's also so fucking ridiculous they didn't have him come out as a surprise on TV, just stupid.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> No, because he´s not going to be on Dynamite.


Even if he was. If Sting can’t change a thing, Big Show wouldn’t change a thing.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I did not see this one coming honestly. I wonder how they’ll use him?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Meh. It won’t make a single difference ratings wise.


And what? No one who is available except Lesnar and Punk, who seem unlikely, will bump ratings.

Ratings are important but not the be all and end all. Wight's arrival is significant because he'll be taking up a backstage role too, and it is linked to their new AEW Dark: Elevation show, which will be running on Monday night = more content = more income.

Signings like Wight and Sting, who are good ambassadors for pro wrestling, also help with the company's branding and image.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Where's Lou?


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

this is the only one so far that really surprised me. I thought Big Show was WWE for life.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> This would've made for a nice surprise on tele. Oh, AEW...


*Big Show coming out after a Jurassic Express match and choke slamming Marko Stunt through the ring would've broken the internet. Huge missed opportunity here to get maybe an extra 100k viewers for tonight's show.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just realized how ridiculous it's going to look with Big Show commentating beside pretty much anyone LOL


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, this should have been a surprise on Dynamite. I get wanting to advertise surprises ahead of time to get people to watch, but this could have been saved for the show.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Even if he was. If Sting can’t change a thing, Big Show wouldn’t change a thing.


But Sting AND Big Show (who can still have a match, and people know that) could maybe move the needle a few hundred viewers.
"Sports based presentation" my butt..


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

why announce this on twitter you dumb idiots
Big Show is a well known name and could have been a big surprise

anyway, i won't judge it until i see what are they going to do with him


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Big Show coming out after a Jurassic Express match and choke slamming Marko Stunt through the ring would've broken the internet. Huge missed opportunity here to get maybe an extra 100k viewers for tonight's show.*


For a large part, this weeks ratings is based on last weeks show. Those extra 100 K viewers would tune in next week if Show chokeslammed Stunt.. But this being AEW, Stunt will probably get a win over Big Show at a "special televised event"


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

You can not really blame him for wanting to freshen up his career. He was more or less alumni in WWE and it was clear nothing was going to be done with him again. Strowman is WWE's new Big Show. 
However his WWE HOF induction has just been postponed until WWE no longer holds this against him haha.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow that's wild. Looks like most of his work will be on commentary though. That's crazy that they signed Big Show lol.

They really should have announced this on Dynamite, Tony gets too excited and trigger happy at times lol but whatever.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

By the way y'all, not every talent signing is about "moving the viewership needle". Pretty sure that y'all obsess over that more than those that are actually in the wrestling business. There are other purposes than that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Seriously...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364606413482450945


WHAT THE FUCK? Is this for real?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Southerner said:


> Yeah, this should have been a surprise on Dynamite. I get wanting to advertise surprises ahead of time to get people to watch, but this could have been saved for the show.


I totally agree to that. Big Show runs over the name and the surprise and if he appears out of nowhere on the show, people keep watching to get "surprises" (there are better words for that I guess, which I don`t know  ).
People won`t watch the show BECAUSE of Big Show. He is 50yo and he doesn`t throw enough money, else case Vince had resigned him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I knew he had 50-100 face/heel turns left in him. Yet another person who could have shown up as a surprise that they ruined with Twitter. Unbelievable.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if they have a bigger debut in mind to put on TV, or else it does seem strange not to save this surprise.

Yesterday, TK hinted that there would be more than one change to the roster coming up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Braylyt said:


> Holy shit. This is huge (no pun intented).
> 
> Hate to be negative but why the fuck would you announce this on Twitter


Wow im shocked. Thought he was a lifer! Who is next HULKAMANIA BROTHER!!!! 🤓


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Holy shit, this is big, this one I didn't see coming at all. It's really interesting to see AEW sign mega stars that many people (myself included) have always seen as "WWE for life".


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow im shocked. Thought he was a lifer! Who is next HULKAMANIA BROTHER!!!! 🤓


That would be hilarious given the public "ban" of Hogan


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Damn that was surprisng lol

Great addition the locker room. Lots of knowledge & awesome dude.
AEW is on the right track.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Big Show has made a career out of turning babyface and turning heel.

And he’s just turned heel on WWE. This is crazy.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Damn, huge news. Props to AEW for this. Big name.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Wow that's wild. Looks like most of his work will be on commentary though. That's crazy that they signed Big Show lol.
> 
> They really should have announced this on Dynamite, Tony gets too excited and trigger happy at times lol but whatever.


Wight will have an extensive role within AEW, and *on top of his return to the ring*, he will serve as a commentator on AEW’s newest show, AEW Dark: Elevation.

Seems to me that he will be a regular wrestler on top of the other stuff?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow im shocked. Thought he was a lifer! Who is next HULKAMANIA BROTHER!!!! 🤓


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm super torn because FUCKIN HELL I never expected Big Show, this is cool, I fucking love that guy. BUT WHY TWITTER? WHY NOT ON THE SHOW?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I would have loved the surprise too, but don't they do that stuff on twitter to hype up people to watch the show?

Also, 10 bucks says he is going to come out during the Shaq match and we're gonna get our Shaq/Show match that never happened.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe finally we'll the see the long awaited Shaq vs Show match lmao

Honestly wouldn't be surprised if he's also considered a TNT talent, his Netflix show was doing pretty well


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow. Not sure tweeting this out makes sense. But with a taped show this week I guess they figured they couldn't keep that cat in the bag. 

Not sure he fits as a commentator as he gets mush mouthed and spits a lot when he talks.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Pretty interesting, I like Big Show although the last match I watched him in was him, Taka and Funaki vs Kane and Undertaker.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Weeeeeeelllll....

That was a total shock.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Wight will have an extensive role within AEW, and *on top of his return to the ring*, he will serve as a commentator on AEW’s newest show, AEW Dark: Elevation.
> 
> Seems to me that he will be a regular wrestler on top of the other stuff?


He will have matches here and there but he won't be a full time guy. I wouldn't mind seeing Big Show in the ring once every 3-4 months if he is used in the right capacity.



Erik. said:


> Weeeeeeelllll....
> 
> That was a total shock.


I see what you did there lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

KYRA BATARA said:


> I didn't see this coming, but it's not all that surprising ether. The WWE weren't doing anything with him, and Khan probably threw a truck of money his way.


Seriously....what is there to do with him?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The sadistic side of me wants to see Wight vs. Marko Stunt though.


we're talking about tony khan and the Elite as bookers here
so you know it will definitely happen
they proved they are stupid enough to put a boring talentless midget against giants before
they actually think it's funny or good TV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> “Preparation for his return to the ring”.
> 
> Words I didn’t really want to see in that statement.


Big Show vs Marko Stunt? LOL


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He needs more a gimmicked name. Hopefully he picks up a nickname he can go by.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

This is truly a great signing, imagine how much he can help the young talent out. I'm pretty sure he can still put on some decent matches too, he's been keeping himself in pretty good shape over the last couple years.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> “Preparation for his return to the ring”.
> 
> Words I didn’t really want to see in that statement.


 Honestly if he can still go in the ring their is a lot of fresh matchups for him. It’d be cool seeing him with Jericho again too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> oh no are we going to be given show vs shaq


Bah Gawd its "the Big Show!" Tony S- Who? That's the GIANT!!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Holy shit. Absolutely did not see that coming. Gonna be interesting to see if he’ll just be a coach and commentator, of if he still has a few matches left in him.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Are people gonna all of a sudden act like they were big show fans now lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MEMS said:


> Seriously....what is there to do with him?


In WWE? Use him to put over younger talent like Aleister Black, Big E, Matt Riddle or Andrade Cien Almas.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this is what it says incase anyone wanted the full typed out version of the story. Looks like it was a LONG TERM deal. Says he will return to ring & announce. So he will do both.

"*February 24, 2021 – *As 2021 shapes up to be the year for AEW’s biggest shows yet, today the promotion announced that wrestling legend Paul Wight signed a long-term deal, adding yet another universally regarded name to AEW’s roster of stars, legends, and upcoming talent. Wight will have an extensive role within AEW, and on top of his return to the ring, he will serve as a commentator on AEW’s newest show, AEW Dark: Elevation.

Complementing AEW Dark on Tuesdays, AEW Dark: Elevation will air on Mondays at 7 p.m. ET on AEW’s YouTube channel, and will showcase AEW’s established and rising stars, as well as the top independent wrestlers within the industry, competing against each other in the ring in pursuit of wins. AEW Dark: Elevation will also maintain continuity with AEW DYNAMITE, AEW Dark, AEW pay-per-view shows and streaming events, with wins and losses factoring into each wrestler’s ranking in the company.

With new wrestling programming now available three nights per week, AEW continues to solidify its position as the fastest growing and hottest promotion in professional wrestling.

“It’s been amazing to watch what AEW has built in just a couple of years,” said Paul Wight. “AEW Dark is an incredible platform to hone the skills of up-and-coming wrestlers, but I also love that established AEW talent can build out their personalities and showcase themselves in new ways on Dark. It’s no exaggeration when they say that AEW is boundless.”

“Paul Wight is one of the most recognizable and impressive professional athletes in the world,” said Tony Khan, CEO, GM and Head of Creative of AEW. “He wanted to come to AEW because he believes that we’re the best promotion in wrestling, and we believe that he has a lot to offer us, both in the ring as a wrestler, and also outside the ring as a commentator, host and ambassador for AEW.”

“Paul is one of the most experienced stars in all of wrestling, and he’s eager to work with our diverse roster,” added Khan. "He can benefit and guide our young talent with his mentorship, and his expert commentary on AEW Dark: Elevation will educate and entertain our fans, and also educate the younger wrestlers on the roster. Furthermore, Paul enters AEW as a licensed wrestler, and he’s very much looking forward to studying our talent firsthand from the commentary desk in preparation for his return to the ring!”

Already a monumental day for AEW, be sure to tune in to AEW DYNAMITE tonight on TNT at 8 p.m. ET / 5 p.m. PT for additional announcements surrounding Wight’s signing, the new AEW Dark: Elevation show, and the identity of Wight’s commentary partner."


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

theclaymorekick said:


> Only for the money and the ratings


Well, according to many of the armchair experts around here, that’s all that matters.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364615484398829568


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, they really should have kept this under wraps until March 3rd. Imagine Cody/Velvet vs Shaq/Jade and Big Show comes out to a surprise debut...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> Are people gonna all of a sudden act like they were big show fans now lol


I mean most people in this section haven't watched WWE in years so they only know what they know from before.


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Big suprise . Jjst didn’t see show leaving WWE. I know they weren’t really doing anything with him. He just doesn’t really fit with aew’s alternative . See how it goes I can’t really see him taking a main event spot by the sounds of it, would be good enforcer for someone. 100% should of been a total
Suprise and played in the aew ,impact , NJPW deal and said has Vince sent him here. That would of made for TV because Vince wouldn’t of said shit


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

.christopher. said:


> This would've made for a nice surprise on tele. Oh, AEW...


nobody knows how to do surprises anymore.

imagine the pop edge would've coming back from out of the blue (especially if they waited for fans again). they also spoiled goldberg's return just for game preorders...


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

It's shocking news though


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lance Archer vs Big Show confirmed! :trips8


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the huge money, Shaq payoff he has been working for over a decade and chance to finish his career in the ring and over to commentary will have been big pull. 

I don't hate it although it is another old timing plugging the card. He is at least someone I won't mind watching and won't make me cringe, I hope. He was never getting another run in WWE and they weren't going to have him as a regular. He likely didn't want to job to Omos or the other 3 or 4 giants they have coming up too. 

While I doubt WWE will be entirely happy it isn't bad for everyone. Good exposure and a real attraction in AEW even if its only for a couple of years, WWE get to keep an eye on him and see how his commentating goes with a look at bringing him back to do that in the future. Also as they should be, it gives WWE a chance to move on.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Swindle said:


> Is Cody really trying to get his Mania win back? Trying to deliver on the Shaq/Big Show WWE match that never came about? This guy is not a difference maker, is stale as fuck, but I can't wait to see what AEW does with him just for the WrestleCrap joy of it.


You done know if he wrestles the AEW stans will call it amazing


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

Punkhead said:


> Holy shit, this is big, this one I didn't see coming at all. It's really interesting to see AEW sign mega stars that many people (myself included) have always seen as "WWE for life".


Megastar and the word Big Show in 2021, erm just no. 

No one is 'WWE for life' if there is enough money on the table. Pretty easy to get a Jericho, J.R, Big Show who are well past it, part timers & WWE had no major plans for so won't match the offer. Much harder to get anyone the level of Mox who's actively used and a main event talent.

Big Show is a recognisable face but really what is the point. Sting & Jericho are bigger stars and they aint pulling up any trees. Big Show aint gonna offer anything better than those two. He's obviously pretty expensive too if Vince would rather let him go. Won't take more than 2 months before majority of people complain about this signing.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Very shocking, and would of been a big shock live if they opted to have him debut tonight instead, even if it was just as special announcer. 

He has history with Jericho, Sting and Cody and wouldn't mind if was a part time wrestler for AEW as he's a great veteran star for them and even MJF & Warlow vs Jeri-Show would have potential to be good Dynamite main event or ppv match. 

First was Sting, then talent deal with Impact & New Japan and now Big Show. Then add in celebrities like Shaq, Mike Tyson and Snopp Dog, they definitely are trying to rival WWE.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Christopher Near said:


> Are people gonna all of a sudden act like they were big show fans now lol


Hell yeah I'm a Big Show fan lol

Him and Kane were stale and boring when WWE constantly pushed them to the main event scene, but he's an awesome guy & unique talent


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Add up all the money that could be spent on Punk or Brock. Pretty incredible that they guy most of the internet has wanted to retire for ten years now is somehow a big deal. The AEW rose tinted glasses seem to have no limits.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> He needs more a gimmicked name. Hopefully he picks up a nickname he can go by.


I would say the Giant Paul Wight is where they go. But JR will always call him the Big Show so get ready for the classic adlibs


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Add up all the money that could be spent on Punk or Brock. Pretty incredible that they guy most of the internet has wanted to retire for ten years now is somehow a big deal. The AEW rose tinted glasses seem to have no limits.


I´d like to see their expenses list compared to income at this point..


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

When he was in WWE everyone despised him and was ready to see him leave, now that he's with AEW everyone is acting like this is a big signing? This is honestly a bad look for AEW, it's looking like it's becoming more of a retirement home for washed up has beens just like TNA. Who's next to sign? Hall and Nash?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is Wight really as skinny these days as the twitter announcement pic seems to show?

Big Show was too nice a guy in that he ate shit sandwiches and acted a fool too often. He could have been an all time great if he had an ego and said "no" and protected his spot.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Just the type of guy they needed. This is the type of signing that will have a bigger benefit by name than actually what he will bring in the ring.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Signing Show is surprising, but this thread of excitement is more surprising lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheDraw said:


> Just the type of guy they needed. This is the type of signing that will have a bigger benefit by name than actually what he will bring in the ring.


I'm sure this was also to help quick recognition to casuals


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not everyone. I didn´t like his one million face/heel turns, but I like Big Show as a wrestler, and have always done. True giants in wrestling is rare.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Why would you announce this on twitter?
> 
> Does anyone in wrestling know what a surprise is these days?


Agreed 100%. I hate the pre announcements. Have him come in and destroy someone and pop the fanbase.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Honestly, this is hilarious to see.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Add up all the money that could be spent on Punk or Brock. Pretty incredible that they guy most of the internet has wanted to retire for ten years now is somehow a big deal. The AEW rose tinted glasses seem to have no limits.


I think it shows they do have some legit pull when they actually could sign somebody I would have always thought to be a WWE lifer type, so that is what surprises and excites me most about it. He could be fun to have do a couple angles and commentate while also going out and promoting them.

I would guess also that Brock and Punk would be like ungodly expensive, and you'd have to like completely change all of their main event storylines for them I'd imagine. Plus I don't think the attention they would bring would be worth the sheer amount they would cost. Even as somebody who adores Punk too.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Is The Giant trademarked still


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm sure NJPW would love him over there for a guest appearance or two, giants are always a big novelty in Japan.

Wight worked a few major shows for New Japan as a WCW rep in the mid-90s, including a WCW World Title defense against none other than Sting. His NJPW debut saw him team with none other than Arn Anderson too.

Indeed, AEW has amassed quite a roster of legends now from NWA/WCW history.



Two Sheds said:


> Add up all the money that could be spent on Punk or Brock.


I doubt it's as black and white as this. Let's say Jericho and Cody make $6m a year, as an example. And Punk asks for $10m a year. If Khan pays it, then Jericho and others will say... "I want $10m too!". You have to create a ceiling on how much you pay each individual - the same happens at soccer clubs, even the mega-rich ones backed by Arab states have a wage limit.

Also, the signing of Wight does not necessarily rule out the signing of Punk or Lesnar if either of them are open to it and/or change their asking price.



> Pretty incredible that they guy most of the internet has wanted to retire for ten years now is somehow a big deal.


A change of scenery can be good for anyone. Hogan was washed up and ready for retirement by the time he moved to WCW. And look what happened...

Jericho was semi-retired and past his prime before he headed to NJPW and began a his renaissance.

Not that I expect Big Show to replicate either feat, but signings like this go beyond what they offer in the ring. It will also give both Wight himself in a new role and AEW some freshness.

Given AEW rotates even their young, healthy wrestlers in angles, Wight will probably barely wrestle.

I'm glad to see some big names signed for the backstage because long-term it should benefit AEW. The last thing they need long-term is an EVP echo chamber, the most experienced voices, the better.

This is a strategic signing much like Sting, I believe. I also foresee Stinger taking on a more non-wrestler role sooner or later.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I'm sure this was also to help quick recognition to casuals


Recognition works. That´s how I discovered TNA many years ago.. Channel surfing, and there was Sting and Angle. That was enough to get my attention, and I stayed for a decade or more.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Big Show was WWE for life, I don't really have any desire to see him wrestle so hopefully he's more of a commentator and they keep him as an in-ring attraction with sporadic appearances/matches.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Prosper said:


> In WWE? Use him to put over younger talent like Aleister Black, Big E, Matt Riddle or Andrade Cien Almas.


He’s almost 50 years old and can barely move. He should’ve retired 5 years ago.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I think it's intriguing because he's a pretty big name who everybody assumed would just be in WWE forever, so they do have plenty of pull it seems. 

But It's been like an hour lol. People can be excited for a bit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this is a shocking signing, so it's exciting in that sense. Obviously, Show is not gonna have great matches or reinvent himself
But imagine Omega pulls him off the turnbuckle into a One Winged Angel, that'd be kinda hype


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

RVD4200 said:


> Honestly if he can still go in the ring their is a lot of fresh matchups for him. It’d be cool seeing him with Jericho again too.


Not sure why people would get excited at this prospect, the guy has been finished as an in ring competitor for about the past 10 years.

His performance in the 2015 Royal Rumble still gives me nightmares.

Doing commentary and being a mentor is fine, seeing him wrestle...no thanks.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

I am excited and surprised....provided he remains a non wrestler. This is a very valuable signing overall though for the possibility of tutoring talent backstage and also being a big enough name to draw attention to the youtube show as a commentator and so he is still a good signing but I wont get excited if he actually gets in the ring.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I mean a week out from Cody/Shaq and they couldn't keep it under wraps until then? Maybe they'll involve Wight as the guest commentator for it or something to involve him in the promotion of the match rather than save him for a surprise. I mean if Shaq/Wight never going to happen (and it shouldn't) I guess it wouldn't make sense for the surprise. 

If Cody can't go because of injury - this would be a quick substitution. I wonder if that might be the play here. Cody was injured with a torn something, but still booked in the intergender tag and then in the ladder match so maybe he's healthy enough.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never been a Show fan, but this is still big news and it's naive to think he doesn't have name value in 2021. There are a few select talents who I considered to be WWE lifers and he was one of them. Something really had to go wrong in Stamford for him to leave after 22 years, and I don't believe it's just about money.

AEW just needs to be careful with ex-WWE signings. This company said its mission statement was "cultivating its homegrown talent" and there's already a perception that it's becoming WCW 2.0, though I've never personally bought into that mindset.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Of course you would make this post completely ignoring the underlying reasons why he was signed and what he brings to the table.

1.) It's not about people suddenly "becoming Big Show fans", its about AEW signing a big name that is marketable and bringing someone in who can pass a lot down to the staff and the younger talent. That's why its a big signing. Big Show still has a fan base and a significant following despite how he was used in WWE. His sitcom series has also gotten favorable reviews. No one is saying that Big Show is a Punk or Sting level signing but he's a signing that matters in the grand scheme of things for AEW's image and he brings a lot of name value and recognition.

2.) History has shown 85% of the time that when a talent jump ships from WWE to AEW, their presentation and roles are completely different and almost always better. (Cody, Brodie Lee, PAC, Tay Conti, Serena Deeb, FTR, Moxley, Sting/Miro who remain to be seen, Jericho) You can't look at the way his WWE booking was and immediately think he will be presented in the same way in a different company. He is being brought in on a commentary role with a match here and there. WWE booking is not equivalent to booking in other promotions. Now that he is with AEW, he can be perceived in a different way.

3.) He is a giant and he has plenty of fresh match-ups and confrontations waiting for him in AEW. Big Show coming into AEW is not going to be another stale WWE type run, especially seeing as he won't be a full time wrestler.

4.) A lot of AEW fans haven't watched WWE in YEARS, so they only know what they know from Big Show's more prominent runs.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Signing Show is surprising, but this thread of excitement is more surprising lol.


That's because AEW fans shit on everything WWE, until they hire a WWE person and then they're the greatest thing ever.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Its just how sports work. Jason Terry was a really good player for the Atlanta Haws for years and I could not care less!!!

Then he got traded to my favorite team and helped the Mavs to two Finals and one championship. He is one of my all time favs now.

It is just how it works.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I mean most people in this section haven't watched WWE in years so they only know what they know from before.


Hes been a running joke for decades though


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The AEW fans excited about Big Show signing with AEW are the same fans who would criticize WWE for still using Big Show in the last 5 years. 😂


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

@MoxAsylum Do you take any pleasure in watching wrestling?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Is The Giant trademarked still


I dont think they or anyone can trademark that name to be honest unless i am wrong. I dont believe common names or terms can be trademarked..It's like trying to trademark the word huge or monster.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Meh. It won’t make a single difference ratings wise.


$100 says he is used to save Cody from Shaq.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Sting, Jericho, Giant, DDP. I didn't realise this was 1996 WCW. 

Who's joining next Das Wunderkind, Marcus Alexander Bagwell, Scott Steiner, Stevie Ray....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> Hes been a running joke for decades though


His run with Jericho back in 2013 was well received by most fans.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, score 1 for "Things I absolutely did not see coming."


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Great AEW just ruined any battle royal they have in the future, way to fucking go...........


How is anyone gonna eliminate this giant???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Of course you would make this post completely ignoring the underlying reasons why he was signed and what he brings to the table.
> 
> 1.) It's not about people suddenly "becoming Big Show fans", its about AEW signing a big name that is marketable and bringing someone in who can pass a lot down to the staff and the younger talent. That's why its a big signing. Big Show still has a fan base and a significant following despite how he was used in WWE. His sitcom series has also gotten favorable reviews. No one is saying that Big Show is a Punk or Sting level signing but he's a signing that matters in the grand scheme of things for AEW's image and he brings a lot of name value and recognition.


So people are excited for name recognition and knowledge being passed down lol



> 2.) History has shown 85% of the time that when a talent jump ships from WWE to AEW, their presentation and roles are completely different and almost always better. (Cody, Brodie Lee, PAC, Tay Conti, Serena Deeb, FTR, Moxley, Sting/Miro who remain to be seen, Jericho) You can't look at the way his WWE booking was and immediately think he will be presented in the same way in a different company. He is being brought in on a commentary role with a match here and there.


What is this based on Brodie, Sting, Miro, and Tay Conti have done fuck all of note in AEW



> 3.) He is a giant and he has plenty of fresh match-ups and confrontations waiting for him in AEW. Big Show coming into AEW is not going to be another stale WWE type run, especially seeing as he won't be a full time wrestler.


What is this based on they can barely have time to book the monsters they got like Archer and Miro right. Why are we assuming Paul Wight they're going to knock out the park. I mean Tony said Miro's booking sucks because there wasn't a spot for him and he needed rehabilitation. Imagine how much work Show might need.



> 4.) A lot of AEW fans haven't watched WWE in YEARS, so they only know what they know from Big Show's more prominent runs.


Again what is this based on?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I doubt it's as black and white as this. Let's say Jericho and Cody make $6m a year, as an example. And Punk asks for $10m a year. If Khan pays it, then Jericho and others will say... "I want $10m too!". You have to create a ceiling on how much you pay each individual - the same happens at soccer clubs, even the mega-rich ones backed by Arab states have a wage limit.
> 
> Also, the signing of Wight does not necessarily rule out the signing of Punk or Lesnar if either of them are open to it and/or change their asking price.


Jericho is worth about $3.50 at this point and already is under contract so he can WANT more all he wants. AEW is a private company, the contract details do not have to be public.

It does not rule it out, but throwing money at all these guys means less budget available to get the couple actual stars they could unless they truly just do not care about losing money.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> @MoxAsylum Do you take any pleasure in watching wrestling?


You could ask the same about at least 5 posters on this forum. They never have a good thing to say about anything.

Something exciting happens and it's like "Haha, but if WWE did it..."

We're not allowed to enjoy things in wrestling anymore because they forgot how to.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Not sure why you would announce this on Twitter, instead of saving it as a surprise for tv later tonight. Those that are running wrestling these days are clueless AF sometimes.

Show’s here for the Shaq match, isn’t he?


----------



## Justice91 (Sep 26, 2016)

Prosper said:


> His run with Jericho back in 2013 was well received by most fans.


That was ´09


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is there a young talent out there that can replicate the visual of lifting Show and hitting your big move? 

It's always impressive because Show is so fucking big.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Love the signing! What a “big” surprise! I’m curious about him being a commentator, though. 

I’m also curious about “Elevation.” What makes it different from “Dark”?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Prosper said:


> 2.) History has shown 85% of the time that when a talent jump ships from WWE to AEW, their presentation and roles are completely different and almost always better. (Cody, Brodie Lee, PAC, Tay Conti, Serena Deeb, FTR, Moxley, Sting/Miro who remain to be seen, Jericho) You can't look at the way his WWE booking was and immediately think he will be presented in the same way in a different company. He is being brought in on a commentary role with a match here and there.


Rhodes has been doing his current gimmick for years in NJPW/ROH prior to AEW only now he has book allowing him to be entire focus of show.
Wyatt family Harper 2013-14 > AEW Brodie Lee
NXT Neville/CW champion Neville >>>>>> AEW PAC
Serena Deeb was last in WWE 11 years ago lol
NXT Revival >> AEW FTR
Shield Dean Ambrose >>>>> AEW Moxley



> 3.) He is a giant and he has plenty of fresh match-ups and confrontations waiting for him in AEW. Big Show coming into AEW is not going to be another stale WWE type run, especially seeing as he won't be a full time wrestler.


With who though?

It's not like AEW have a Strowman to work with or Mark Henry circa 2011 or Brock Lesnar. Big Show had boring matches with Cena which says it all. If Cena can't make you interesting that's on you.

He is 50 years old now with hip replacements. Reason Vince wasn't using him on TV..



> 4.) A lot of AEW fans haven't watched WWE in YEARS, so they only know what they know from Big Show's more prominent runs.


Alot really?

How many years?

Surely if it's years or decades how come they knew revival and Rusev and Ambrose?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

the_flock said:


> That's because AEW fans shit on everything WWE, until they hire a WWE person and then they're the greatest thing ever.


I'm genuinely surprised on this one though lol. Like if Big Show gets this reaction, basically anybody is going to be received with glee.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> Love the signing! What a “big” surprise! I’m curious about him being a commentator, though.
> 
> I’m also curious about “Elevation.” What makes it different from “Dark”?


Just a name, they want to get out more content to their fans


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Tf? Didn’t see that one coming....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

IMO, AEW Dark will move to a show of the more established/contracted talent like it used to be. We used to see matches like CIMA vs. Darby, Kenny vs. Janela and Penta vs. Trent on there.

AEW Elevation will likely be a purely developmental show for younger wrestlers/indie guys. Both shows will be taped at the same time and split into two YouTube events.

I'm hoping so anyway. Dark needs some narrative as it can be extremely tedious and boring right now. 17 matches on yesterday's show, so watching it as a single show is hard work.

When the second TV show comes along, I can see AEW Dark having only 2-3 matches again and Elevation similar.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'll only speak for myself but while I grew tired of him being back in like 2012-2014, I grew to appreciate him more. He's got a good voice so I think he'll transition well into commentary. And the few times he did come back, like against Braun Strowman or Randy Orton, I enjoyed him.

So for what he's going to do which I assume is wrestle sparingly and mostly commentate, I've got no issue with it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> So people are excited for name recognition and knowledge being passed down lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.) I don't see excitement I only see shock and approval, I think you guys are reading comments the way you want to read them. 

2.) Was Brodie's presentation not different? Just because you hate Dark Order doesn't mean that others did. Tony has already said that Miro will be a main eventer so he will be different compared to WWE as well. Sting still has a whole run in front of him. Tay Conti has been used and presented way better than she was in NXT. They haven't won titles yet but that doesn't mean that their outlooks don't look different or that their presentations are a carbon copy of WWE's. 

3.) Its based on the write up, it says that he will be on commentary on AEW Dark: Elevation. Big Show is not being brought in to be re-built as a dominant threat in the upper card. When he does have his one off matches, how can you look at the roster and say that he doesn't have fresh confrontations compared to WWE? 

4.) I read a lot of comments on social media and even on WF and that is what I have gathered. Not saying all of them but a good amount.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Justice91 said:


> That was ´09


Oh yeah youre right


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Absolutely not


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

What a stupid assumption that “everyone despised” Big Show when he was in the WWE. I’ve liked him since he debuted in WCW as Andre’s “son.” I didn’t always like the way he was booked in the WWE, but Paul Wight himself is a guy I would always enjoy watching.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Rhodes has been doing his current gimmick for years in NJPW/ROH prior to AEW only now he has book allowing him to be entire focus of show.
> Wyatt family Harper 2013-14 > AEW Brodie Lee
> NXT Neville/CW champion Neville >>>>>> AEW PAC
> Serena Deeb was last in WWE 11 years ago lol
> ...


1.) This is laughable. 

2.) I'd be very interested in confrontations with Kenny Omega, Darby Allin, Archer, Miro, Brian Cage, Luchasaurus, PAC, Hobbs, or Wardlow. 

3.) Not all AEW fans, but a good amount from what I have gathered. Every other comment I see is "I haven't watch WWE in years but so and so"


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

This is getting ridiculous. AEW was supposed to be the place where young guys get a shot but here we are a bunch of ex WWE geeks and hasbeens hogging all the air time. 

Tony Khan is now the male version of Dixie Carter.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Wow what a shit signing and likely massive waste of money. 

He might bring 100 more viewers, yay.

A 50 year old broken down Big Show that cant even use the Big Show name. 

Well done Tony Khan!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> Love the signing! What a “big” surprise! I’m curious about him being a commentator, though.
> 
> I’m also curious about “Elevation.” What makes it different from “Dark”?


Paul Wight is good as a commentator from what I remember.. He has done it on more than one occasion in WWE, and if you can do good there, with Vince screaming in your ear, I have no doubt he can do a good job when he´s not micromanaged.

About their "Elevation" show.. It´s the B show of a B show?


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh shut the fuck up and stop complaining for once.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Prosper said:


> His run with Jericho back in 2013 was well received by most fans.


Was it? Big show was always the butt of a joke people use when wwe ran out of ideas 

People made a meme out of his crying face lol


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

This is the most TNA thing that AEW has ever done. He isn't a bad signing, people here are going over the top and acting like it's a game changer because really he is someone who the WWE doesn't use anymore and is coming off a failed netflix show that got canned(given the shit Netflix makes, it's worrying how bad the viewing figures were).

However had he turned up on a show, it would have at least been a decent moment but all you who are praising this are likely the same ones that bitched about Big Show getting a WWE title shot on the RAW after Mania(well technically in the Mania Dark Match)/


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> Was it? Big show was always the butt of a joke people use when wwe ran out of ideas
> 
> People made a meme out of his crying face lol


Yeah I remember that lol, I don't know I don't think most really hated Big Show, just some were tired of him


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I just read through the thread I don't think people are pretending to Big Show fans. You have people either complaining that they didn't use this as a surprise or people acknowledging it as a solid signing, which it is. You need a balance of recognizable faces and newer gen wrestlers, the recognizable faces help to build brand recognition. AEW wouldn't be what it is today without guys like Moxley, Jericho, and Cody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Would you guys prefer Big Show or Ryback? Honest question.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Prosper said:


> 1.) This is laughable.


Laughable how explain?

Jon Huber's careers peaked in 2013-14. The Wyatt's were red-hot feuding with Punk/Bryan, the Shield. Arenas going apeshit while they just stood there.

AEW he was doing bad Vince impression for months then they finally done decent angle with Rhodes but he loses title quickly. No chance that short 3-4 week window is better than summer 2013-Wrestlemania 30 run sorry.

Jonathan Goods career peak between November 2012 and June 14. He has never been able to reach those heights as a singles guys either in WWE or AEW. He had highlights like winning WWE title at MITB 16 and debuting in AEW at DON 19 but the same problems which plagued his WWE singles run happened in AEW.

Neville was fucking great as a babyface and heel in NXT, carrying the brand for a year. His heel run as CW champion was super fun. He has done little of note in AEW, still playing similar gimmick to his CW WWE run and and looks completely unhappy watching him two weeks ago if I am being honest.

Revival in NXT were fucking amazing. Standout feuds and matches with DIY and American Alpha. They were the best tag team on the planet. Arrive in AEW with hype and immediately just wrestling random throwaway matches. The big Bucks feud was a disaster and now they are midcard of the midcard.



> 2.) I'd be very interested in confrontations with Kenny Omega, Darby Allin, Archer, Miro, Brian Cage, Luchasaurus, PAC, Hobbs, or Wardlow.


Most of those would suck. Show has always been better when matched with someone that can kick the shit out of him like a Lesnar

Rusev and Show..






Archer








> 3.) Not all AEW fans, but a good amount from what I have gathered. Every other comment I see is "I haven't watch WWE in years but so and so"


Hmm yet all were excited for guys that had just been in WWE only in recent years.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_flock said:


> Sting, Jericho, Giant, DDP. I didn't realise this was 1996 WCW.
> 
> Who's joining next Das Wunderkind, Marcus Alexander Bagwell, Scott Steiner, Stevie Ray....


Yes, bring Scott Steiner in!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Is there a young talent out there that can replicate the visual of lifting Show and hitting your big move?
> 
> It's always impressive because Show is so fucking big.


Wardlow, Hobbs and Cage all come to mind. If you talking young talents that would be on Elevation, I have no clue. Maybe Nick Comoroto.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Got to love all the armchair accountants in here. Can't get excited over anything.

Big Show sucks in the ring, especially in this day and age, and he didn't do anything for WWE, but people are excited because he's a big name and can bring extra exposure to AEW hopefully. He's also not a full time wrestler there and will probably be more bearable in short stints.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Venocide said:


> Oh shut the fuck up and stop complaining for once.


No? I've laid out good points. Who really wants to see a 50 year old Big Show? We already have a 61 year old Sting, how many more old timers are needed? Jericho is also pushing 50. It's laughable how people will crap on the WWE for bringing people like Goldberg back who has put over younger talent recently but praise this stuff. AEW has gotten away from their identity that drew me in as a fan when they first aired on TV and are becoming more and more like TNA


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Why is everyone complaining about them announcing it on twitter? It's the Big Show, not Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Aj Styles,etc. Not everyone's first appearance in the company needs to be some huge surprise spot. He'll likely be doing commentary and wrestling sparingly which is perfectly fine for him at this point. This is good for AEW because you need more recognizable faces, he's not going to be an active main event talent though so it's perfectly fine to announce this ahead of time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> 1.) I don't see excitement I only see shock and approval, I think you guys are reading comments the way you want to read them.


If you say so, but there's a lot of excitement for what he can do and might do for AEW in that thread



> 2.) Was Brodie's presentation not different? Just because you hate Dark Order doesn't mean that others did. Tony has already said that Miro will be a main eventer so he will be different compared to WWE as well. Sting still has a whole run in front of him. Tay Conti has been used and presented way better than she was in NXT. They haven't won titles yet but that doesn't mean that their outlooks don't look different or that their presentations are a carbon copy of WWE's.


 presentation being different doesn't mean it's better, are we really going to say Brodie winning one match of note in AEW that was immediately erased 8 weeks later was the best use of him in his career?

Are you really going to argue current Miro is the best Miro you've seen?

I mean I guess Tay is less background fodder than she was in NXT, but she's still background fodder. 

Not to say nobody is better off in AEW, Pac has less off a ceiling, FTR is in a real tag division, Moxley is a full time main event guy, and Cody has no ceiling at all. But most of the moves haven't really done much for people. 



> 3.) Its based on the write up, it says that he will be on commentary on AEW Dark: Elevation. Big Show is not being brought in to be re-built as a dominant threat in the upper card. When he does have his one off matches, how can you look at the roster and say that he doesn't have fresh confrontations compared to WWE?


The thing with Paul Wight is given his size and age you need somebody that has enough size to reasonably work with him given his lack of mobility these days. AEW has some great wrestlers don't get me wrong. But outside of Archer I can't see a single match that looks good for him. 



> 4.) I read a lot of comments on social media and even on WF and that is what I have gathered. Not saying all of them but a good amount.


You mean the same social media were apparently nobody in the wrestling bubble watches WWE, but constantly knows what's going on.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Are people on this forum serious? hes a fucking near 50 man who looks like he has mobility issues.

"go in the ring" please and lets stop acting like he will bring in more viewers.

awful signing worse than giving matt hardy.

tony khans just throwing money at these losers


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Some of you acting like this is an amazing signing is hilarious.

Wrestling fans are so amusingly tribal they'll fool themselves into celebrating anything their company does.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> Wardlow, Hobbs and Cage all come to mind. If you talking young talents that would be on Elevation, I have no clue. Maybe Nick Comoroto.


I think these guys would all absolutely benefit from lifting Show.

I guess I was more thinking of the other way around. Like if there was a guy out there that was as large as Big Show, AEW should definitely get him instead of Show but I don't think this person exists. Fact is, there are some moments that only Show is capable of creating due to his sheer enormity.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Would you guys prefer Big Show or Ryback? Honest question.


I hated Ryback personally so whether its AEW, WWE, TNA, NJPW, or ROH I would always go for Big Show. 

I couldn't stand his whole "Feed Me More" meathead thing.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

I think just having one of the very few known wrestlers in pop culture joining AEW is a pretty big deal. Even if he can't wrestle, just having Big Show associated with your brand is a big deal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

....... why?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

AEW is a perfect place for Paul Wight right now. Obviously, he had a good, long run in WWE, but his best years are behind him. AEW represents an opportunity to start a fresh new chapter in his wrestling career. He’ll have new responsibilities, work with new people and be in a new environment. I’m happy for him.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Everytime AEW sign a WWE wrestler this kind of people always come crying that you automatrically like him, and even if that was the true... so now you are not supossed to be morally allowed to like them?, WWE shills are like a fucking cult


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> No? I've laid out good points. Who really wants to see a 50 year old Big Show? We already have a 61 year old Sting, how many more old timers are needed? Jericho is also pushing 50. It's laughable how people will crap on the WWE for bringing people like Goldberg back who has put over younger talent recently but praise this stuff. AEW has gotten away from their identity that drew me in as a fan when they first aired on TV and are becoming more and more like TNA


If these guys were coming in to hog the upper tier (a la the Main Event Mafia) then I'd agree.

But Sting is a novelty and Big Show's role is going to be largely as a mentor, commentator and part-time/novelty wrestler. They will ride the wave of him being a fresh arrival for a while I'm sure, but he's not going to be winning the world title.

Most of AEW's signings do not even come close to fitting the profile of has-been. Last year they signed Miro, Brodie, Cage, Archer, Kingston, Starks, FTR, Sydal and Serena. Lately, they have signed The Acclaimed, Top Flight and Lee Johnson. Sting and Wight are the 'legend' signings to add to Jericho (who is no longer the singles main eventer he was when AEW started).

Don't forget, they have a video game coming and are looking to expand as a BRAND. Sting and Paul 'The Giant' Wight are good for this kinda thing.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Laughable how explain?
> 
> Jon Huber's careers peaked in 2013-14. The Wyatt's were red-hot feuding with Punk/Bryan, the Shield. Arenas going apeshit while they just stood there.
> 
> ...


This is false. Moxley's body of work 2014 and beyond in WWE is superior to "Shield Ambrose". What are these heights that you speak of? Him winning Money in the Bank cashing in the same night, beating Rollins at the SD Live draft, and winning the shield triple threat trumps anything he did with the shield. So not exactly sure how your trying to argue his career peaked before he went singles.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ....... why?


Awesome dude, lots of TV experience & knowledge to share, should be a fun commentator.

Why not?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

It's a good decision if they rename him The Large Program.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

lol - yeah, AEW will have to sprinkle Big Show with pixie dust, chocolate and naked tits for me to like him

same as Matt Hardy

but all things considered, I know I can watch something else while he is on + I know this will get eyes on Dynamite


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> This is false. Moxley's body of work 2014 and beyond in WWE is superior to "Shield Ambrose". What are these heights that you speak of? Him winning Money in the Bank cashing in the same night, beating Rollins at the SD Live draft, and winning the shield triple threat trumps anything he did with the shield. So not exactly sure how your trying to argue his career peaked before he went singles.


Think the argument is being made the long term continued success and interest was longer than the Shield than other peaks like winning the title and Shield triple threat or his AEW title run.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

OwenSES said:


> I think just having one of the very few known wrestlers in pop culture joining AEW is a pretty big deal. Even if he can't wrestle, just having Big Show associated with your brand is a big deal.


Outside of a handful on this forum, nobody gives a shit about 50 year old big show.

Not casuals, not even many hardcore fans.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

With this signing, Big Show/Shaq will finally happen.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

Alright_Mate said:


> “Preparation for his return to the ring”.
> 
> Words I didn’t really want to see in that statement.


Yeah, didn't we have "Retire" chants at shows only a few years ago when Show was involved heavily in the Roman /Authority angles.... Lol doesn't that scream "fans do not Big Show to wrestle"?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Are you excited to hear Paul Wight do commentary?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

JayBull said:


> Outside of a handful on this forum, nobody gives a shit about 50 year old big show.
> 
> Not casuals, not even many hardcore fans.


People who don't even watch wrestling know who Big Show is. Can you really say that about anyone else on the AEW roster?

Besides, Show is the kind of guy they can chuck on Morning Television to turn heads and promote the company.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Not excited about this signing at all. I haven't cared about Big Show for at least a decade now. Watching Big Show in 2021 isn't a very exciting idea to me.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Southerner said:


> By the way y'all, not every talent signing is about "moving the viewership needle". Pretty sure that y'all obsess over that more than those that are actually in the wrestling business. There are other purposes than that.


You'd think some of these folks were shareholders rather than wrestling fans

Crazy signing. I'm interested but mainly for the lols. Would have been a cool surprise if they hadn't announced it though


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Are you excited to hear Paul Wight do commentary?


I’m excited to see how he does on commentary. I’m not that familiar with him in that capacity.

I never thought I’d see Samoa Joe do commentary, and he’s been great.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ger said:


> I totally agree to that. Big Show runs over the name and the surprise and if he appears out of nowhere on the show, people keep watching to get "surprises" (there are better words for that I guess, which I don`t know  ).
> People won`t watch the show BECAUSE of Big Show. He is 50yo and he doesn`t throw enough money, else case Vince had resigned him.


The "anything can happen at any time" feeling during the shows. I understand what you're getting at and I agree. It's one of the reasons why I choose to keep my TV turned to Dynamite on Wednesday Nights. Kind of like when Erick Rowan/Redbeard showed up out of nowhere during the Brodie Lee tribute episode or Stings unexpected appearance. Dynamite does have those surprises sometimes and this should have been one of them.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Are you excited to hear Paul Wight do commentary?


Me?, not a fan of him, also not a hater, one of the most randoms signs because he seemed like a WWE lifer, wonder what kind of theme he gonna use.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Would you guys prefer Big Show or Ryback? Honest question.


AEW already have several Ryback-esque guys, Brian Cage, Wardlow, Lance Archer, whereas Show brings something a little different by being an actual giant. Also, Show is a much safer worker. I really did enjoy Ryback's "O'Doyle rules!" bully character but I think Show edges it.

I reserve the right to change my mind if this ends up sucking.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Are you excited to hear Paul Wight do commentary?


Imagine he does commentary with Taz. That visual will be pretty funny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq/Big Show. Book it, Khan!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Got to love all the armchair accountants in here. Can't get excited over anything.
> 
> Big Show sucks in the ring, especially in this day and age, and he didn't do anything for WWE, but people are excited because he's a big name and can bring extra exposure to AEW hopefully. He's also not a full time wrestler there and will probably be more bearable in short stints.


But that's the thing how much exposure is a mostly commentator Paul Wight going to bring?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Okay.. That´s a pretty big signing. But putting him on a development show of a youtube dark show is a mistake. Someone as big as him should be on TV.. Possibly replacing either excalibur or JR. He can still take a bump or work a match, and he isn´t even that old (only 49)


Might be the plan long term an opportunity to hone his skills on Dark with the occasional Dynamite fill in, its a bit meh to see him in the ring but still he’s a big name, will be interesting to hear his promos shackles off


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

OwenSES said:


> People who don't even watch wrestling know who Big Show is. Can you really say that about anyone else on the AEW roster?
> 
> Besides, Show is the kind of guy they can chuck on Morning Television to turn heads and promote the company.


Like I said, he might gain AEW maybe 100 more viewers for the first few appearances. 😂


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

OwenSES said:


> People who don't even watch wrestling know who Big Show is. Can you really say that about anyone else on the AEW roster?
> 
> Besides, Show is the kind of guy they can chuck on Morning Television to turn heads and promote the company.


This is the exact same line AEW fans were using to justify the matt hardy signing.

and hes been a trainwreck to put it mildly.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

validreasoning said:


> Laughable how explain?
> 
> Jon Huber's careers peaked in 2013-14. The Wyatt's were red-hot feuding with Punk/Bryan, the Shield. Arenas going apeshit while they just stood there.
> 
> ...


1.) Laughable because you are allowing your love for WWE to blind you to the possibility of anyone looking good elsewhere.

-Cody is self explanatory. He was running around as Stardust in WWE and never got the push under Legacy he deserved.

-Moxley as a main eventer in AEW cutting badass promos and putting on incredible matches is inferior to him running around in a team? Come on man.

-What about for the 6 years after the Wyatt run? We just gonna forget about that? Brodie Lee in AEW was far better than anything after the Wyatt Family and to some even better than the Wyatt run itself. I thought his match with Moxley and his Cody squash was far more exciting than a lot of what he did with Bray. The Dog Collar match was incredible.

-PAC was gone for almost a year during quarantine you can't just leave that out. When he was there he was always in the main event picture. Just because they decided to give Moxley, Jericho, and Omega the title first doesn't mean that his AEW run is/was bad. All of his matches and promos in the first 6 months of Dynamite were absolutely phenomenal. AEW PAC beats Neville for me. He is presented as a main event threat, not a cruiserweight.

-So you just gonna forget about FTR vs Lucha Bros and FTR vs Hangman/Page? Dax vs Jungle Boy? What were they doing on the main roster in WWE? Absolutely nothing. I know that their NXT run was great but their AEW run has also been great. To look at their NXT run and AEW run and say AEW's was bad is not being objective. They have had great matches on both brands. Doing nothing in the mid-card? When you lose tag titles or any title for that matter, that's what happens, you drop down to the mid card while other tag teams get to shine in the main event. At least in AEW they are getting mid card storylines and not shaving Uso back hair.

2.) Brian Cage and Archer can't kick the shit out of Big Show? Miro given his physique can't beat the shit out of him? PAC and his high intensity offense wouldn't bring Big Show down in a believable way?


3.) Not all of them were.




RapShepard said:


> If you say so, but there's a lot of excitement for what he can do and might do for AEW in that thread
> 
> presentation being different doesn't mean it's better, are we really going to say Brodie winning one match of note in AEW that was immediately erased 8 weeks later was the best use of him in his career?
> 
> ...


1.) I mean everyone doesn't hate Big Show and some like to fantasy book scenarios in their heads, but at the end of the day the reasons that I laid out are the real reasons why he was brought in.

2.) OP is basically conveying that he will be used exactly how he was in WWE though which is my point. Everyone that has come in to AEW from WWE has looked different whether people want to think its better or not. That's all subjective. Personally I enjoyed Brodie Lee more than Luke Harper but some may think that Harper was better. I enjoyed his match with Moxley more than any match he had in WWE. Its all personal taste. Big Show coming in won't be a carbon copy of how he was presented in WWE. Current Miro is not better than Bulgarian Brute Miro no, but I'm almost certain that AEW main event level Miro will far exceed his WWE run. Tony has already said he has big plans for Tay Conti, by the end of the year I can see her being the top woman along with Britt and Rosa. There was no outlook for her in NXT. I just don't see how people think everything needs to happen at the same time. Its been 13 months and plenty of guys have looked great, in the next 13 months you'll have a new crop of talent on the roster who have their turns in looking great.

3.) Brian Cage, Archer, Hobbs, and Wardlow are all guys I can see getting nice big guy matches out of Big Show.

4.) I mean people get their bullet points but it doesn't mean they watch weekly and know everything going on lol. Even guys who don't follow at all know who the main champions are.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m excited to see how he does on commentary. I’m not that familiar with him in that capacity.
> 
> I never thought I’d see Samoa Joe do commentary, and he’s been great.


It'll be interesting, because usually announcers are some body the active wrestlers can bitch out lol. Wonder if somebody will try that with him.


Brodus Clay said:


> Me?, not a fan of him, also not a hater, one of the most randoms signs because he seemed like a WWE lifer, wonder what kind of theme he gonna use.


They should definitely still go with a "Weeeeeeeell" in the beginning.


Geeee said:


> Imagine he does commentary with Taz. That visual will be pretty funny


True


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Been mentioned, but he'd be a good objective authority figure of the Regal type. No one would mess with him and it'd give AEW a more interesting way to announce matches than "We've just heard from Tony Khan that..."


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

We have some resident sourpusses that take more joy from bitching than in watching wrestling, it seems.

I don't particularly care for Big Show, either way. But it's a shock, so that's exciting. He's also a big name, so that brings a buzz. I'm intrigued to see what he does in AEW but it's not like I'm frothing at the gash because they've signed a superstar. I imagine he'll mainly be employed outside of the ring.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry, but I can't believe that there is a single person in the world who ever wished for this before today.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hes not great by any means but hes at least a trained professional, which is more than you can say for many of AEW's roster. 

His success will depend on how he's booked. You can use his name and experience to further your product or you can have your product hurt his name by bringing him down to the indy level bullshit that Jericho and Matt Hardy were involved with. 


Time will tell if this is a decent signing.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

MoxAsylum said:


> No? I've laid out good points. Who really wants to see a 50 year old Big Show? We already have a 61 year old Sting, how many more old timers are needed? Jericho is also pushing 50. It's laughable how people will crap on the WWE for bringing people like Goldberg back who has put over younger talent recently but praise this stuff. AEW has gotten away from their identity that drew me in as a fan when they first aired on TV and are becoming more and more like TNA


Goldberg is barely even a part timer in the WWE. Big Show I am pretty sure will be around in AEW a whole lot more often than Goldbergs handful of appearances in the WWE a year.

Also, please don't use "everyone"... because some of us have always been a fan of Big Show. I have been a fan since I watched WCW as a kid when he was The Giant.

Age is only a number if the person can still do their job well. Obviously Big Show is past his prime in the ring and he was stale in WWE, but this is a new opportunity for him. IF he does end up being in wrestling matches, the younger guys would benefit from it. Imagine a Lance Archer slaying the giant. Wardlow going toe to toe with a legit giant. 

Also, the knowledge that Big Show has that he could help the "big guys" like he did with Braun Strowman. Got to look at the bigger picture.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I only hated Big show in WWE him being in AEW is so fresh I might like him again!


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

MoxAsylum said:


> ow that he's with AEW everyone is acting like this is a big signing?


Because it is a big signing for AEW. 

Just shows how big the gap really is. 

Jokes aside he will add some value to AEW, the viewership will likely creep up to 1m again this week/next week, provided they don't push him straight over the younger guys there is value in it. Could easily just put them on the WCW graveyard path though if they aren't careful with how he is utilised.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> We have some resident sourpusses that take more joy from bitching than in watching wrestling, it seems.
> 
> I don't particularly care for Big Show, either way. But it's a shock, so that's exciting. He's also a big name, so that brings a buzz. I'm intrigued to see what he does in AEW but it's not like I'm frothing at the gash because they've signed a superstar. I imagine he'll mainly be employed outside of the ring.


'frothing at the gash' is my new favourite saying


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

lmao this place is so toxic and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 'frothing at the gash' is my new favourite saying


Thanks, it's an old favourite 😅 and I'm not letting the fact I don't have a gash stop me from using it!



Buster Baxter said:


> lmao this place is so toxic and hilarious at the same time.


It truly is, in equal measures


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You're named after Brodus Clay. Of course ya like The Big Show. 


It would be like me not being a fan of pentagon.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Weren't alot of people on here saying "who wants to see big show in 2020" now all of a sudden he's a "big signing"


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Would you guys prefer Big Show or Ryback? Honest question.


Honestly ryback. I have no memory of big shows commentary


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

All the smarks chanting for him to retire are now drooling to see him wrestle Marko Stunt in 2021.


Weird world.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Wow wasn't expecting this. Big Show was one of the last people I expected to see in AEW. I thought he was a WWE lifer.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

UGHHH!!! YUCK!

Why?? Was he really a necessary acquisition. I pray he’s only sued for an admin or managerial role


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Jericho's favourite tag partner ever (in his own words) too. Wonder if they'll do a reunion.
> 
> View attachment 97830


Paul Wright joins the Inner Circle as Sammy's replacement 😱


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Oracle said:


> This is the exact same line AEW fans were using to justify the matt hardy signing.
> 
> and hes been a trainwreck to put it mildly.


Oh come on! You can't seriously be comparing Matt Hardy to the Big Show!? Matt Hardy is not the guy they use to square up with Shaq or to fight Floyd Mayweather in a huge attraction match at WrestleMania. Show still has some mainstream relevance.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

As an AEW fan, this signing makes me want to vomit. I can only hope he’s used sparsely or in Admin role


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Not really sure how this helps them as a company. It makes them look more like WCW. I always thought he was a WWE lifer, I'm just shocked he left.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Wow, didn't see this coming at all. Would have been a great on screen surprise but I suppose like Sting it'll get a bigger ratings pop anounced beforehand.

Big Show's in better shape than he was a decade ago, but at a buck under 50 his ring work's going to be limited. Be interesting to see how he's used. Can't wait for the visual of him stood next to Marko Stunt.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Sting vs Big Show please


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Would you guys prefer Big Show or Ryback? Honest question.


Wight over Ryback because of attitude. I'd vote neither and spend that money elsewhere on some of the developmentals WWE just signed but that's not an option. AEW is very protective of it's lockerroom atmosphere and I suspect we'll hear how respected and how much of a solid guy Wight is and was considered by the boys. Also he did so many shitty angles over the years you know he's not hard to work with.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

And seriously... Everytime WWE used Big Show in TV most people bitched about him... But hey double standards are super awesome


----------



## Qudhufo (Jun 25, 2019)

I guess this is a big signing for AEW.

Big Show still has mainstream attraction. I’m just shocked he left WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> 1.) Laughable because you are allowing your love for WWE to blind you to the possibility of anyone looking good elsewhere.
> 
> -Cody is self explanatory. He was running around as Stardust in WWE and never got the push under Legacy he deserved.
> 
> ...


1. Sure, we all fantasy book, but fantasy booking Paul Wight is just hilarious giving how has been received the last decade

2. Yeah, but how are you including folk like Miro and Tay for the potential to maybe be better versus what they're actually doing. Like you asked Valid are you sure your preference of AEW over WWE isn't making you blind to the fact that maybe AEW isn't booking something better lol? I mean you're basically banking on the notion that eventually these 2 people will matter. 

3. Hobbs I don't see it as he still has a long way to go. If Cage and Wardlow can lift him that's tailor made for a highlight reel moment. But in all I can't see anyone giving him a good brawl except Archer. 

4. But even if folk are getting bullet points and 2nd hand reviews they'd have known what Paul was up to and can we say those would've told the story of "man you got to see what this Big Show guy is still up to" lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Reminds me of the time Kevin Nash left WWF and went to WCW.

I think Show is on the Hall/Nash level


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why you gonna sign Big Show as a commentator? has the dude ever showed any ability to commentate? And he's gonna look ridiculous sitting there beside the other commentators.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

It is called double standards


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Signing Show is surprising, but this thread of excitement is more surprising lol.


At this point aew could sign great khali and people will say its a huge signing

I like aew but I'm not gonna pretend to like literally everything they do lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol why you gonna sign Big Show as a commentator? has the dude ever showed any ability to commentate? And he's gonna look ridiculous sitting there beside the other commentators.


He’s been on a TV show acting. You gotta be able to deliver lines to play that role


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Great AEW just ruined any battle royal they have in the future, way to fucking go...........
> 
> 
> How is anyone gonna eliminate this giant???


I guess the Big Giant is the spoiler winner for the next Battle Royal? HAHAHA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess


American_Nightmare said:


> Big Show has made a career out of turning babyface and turning heel.
> 
> And he’s just turned heel on WWE. This is crazy.


Yep and now we await his face turn when he returns in 2024!


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> But that's the thing how much exposure is a mostly commentator Paul Wight going to bring?


He is literally trending number 2 on Twitter right now. He's already giving them exposure. This is only one person for example, but my wife doesn't watch pro wrestling and even she texted me this morning and sent me a picture of that Big Show graphic.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

_double post 








_


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah you definitely got alot suddenly becoming Big Show fans cause he's now in AEW, guarantee you most of the ones going "Wow this is a great signing WWE was doing nothing with him can't wait to see what he does" was the same ones when he was in WWE going "God heres Big Slow time to take a piss" "Whens this guy gonna retire?". But now that he's in AEW suddenly people give a shit about him? come on.....

This guy aint gonna help AEW at all, sure there will be some tuning in to see him in AEW for the first time but after that no one is tuning in to watch fucking Big Show. When he wrestles all he's gonna do is bury everyone.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I simply don’t know what to say??? Thought he had a job with WWE for life?? 🤔


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

validreasoning said:


> Rhodes has been doing his current gimmick for years in NJPW/ROH prior to AEW only now he has book allowing him to be entire focus of show.
> Wyatt family Harper 2013-14 > AEW Brodie Lee
> NXT Neville/CW champion Neville >>>>>> AEW PAC
> NXT Revival >> AEW FTR
> Shield Dean Ambrose >>>>> AEW Moxley


WHAT LOL? Brodie Lee was 1000 times better than Luke Harper, Pac surpassed Neville before he got to AEW even, and lol at the Ambrose comment. 

I didnt see Revival in NXT so can't compare, FTR seems ok but not great. Just awesome in the ring types.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I am only going to talk for myself. I have always been a fan of The Giant since WCW days when he was feuding with Hogan in 95. I only got tired of his heel/face turns every few years. Also got tired of his not being treated like a series Giant wrestler in the WWE. He won basically everything he could in the WWE. He achieved all he could there. I wanted him out since I wanted the fresh talent to get their turn in the spot light. Nothing wrong with that. Nowt that he is in AEW, it's a new fresh opportunity for him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> He’s been on a TV show acting. You gotta be able to deliver lines to play that role


With that logic any actor from a movie or tv show can jump on commentary and be great.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> He is literally trending number 2 on Twitter right now. He's already giving them exposure. This is only one person for example, but my wife doesn't watch pro wrestling and even she texted me this morning and sent me a picture of that Big Show graphic.





Klitschko said:


> _double post
> 
> View attachment 97836
> _


Trending and more exposure aren't necessarily the same thing. Hence why Raw can trend weekly yet still not see increases in viewers. This is breaking wrestling news, but does it turn into more views.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Of course you would make this post completely ignoring the underlying reasons why he was signed and what he brings to the table.
> 
> 1.) It's not about people suddenly "becoming Big Show fans", its about AEW signing a big name that is marketable and bringing someone in who can pass a lot down to the staff and the younger talent. That's why its a big signing. Big Show still has a fan base and a significant following despite how he was used in WWE. His sitcom series has also gotten favorable reviews. No one is saying that Big Show is a Punk or Sting level signing but he's a signing that matters in the grand scheme of things for AEW's image and he brings a lot of name value and recognition.
> 
> ...


Great post prosper.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's people think AEW needs the exposure Big Show brings? they're already one of the top major wrestling companies in the world, its not like they need exposure Big Show brings....Impact could benefit from it or ROH could but AEW is already on or above WWE's level in terms of exposure.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

He's still a great performer. He can work and talk, is still surprisingly athletic for being a giant and being nearly 50. It's all about how they use him. I think he still has value.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

At this point aew could sign great khali and people will call it a huge signing

There are people on here thay don't think cena is a household name but big show is lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

FWIW, Big Show was trending #1 in the US for two hours and is #2 as I type this. It dropped because Marvel announced the next Spiderman movie's title. Whether you like him or not, he generates a buzz for AEW.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm not a fan of Big Show, but I am a fan of Brian Cage lifting him up and putting him through a table!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

He’s a big name, he’ll bring great experience, he’ll be an excellent mentor for younger talent and no doubt he’ll do a good job on commentary.

But when Sting arrived, people said it would bring great exposure to AEW, but since then he’s arrival has done absolutely nothing to move the needle. 

Majority of Wrestling fans know Big Show sucks in 2021, like other big signings, it will get people talking for a bit, but in terms of moving the needle it probably won’t do anything.

When you see in the statement, that he is preparing to get back into the ring, that no doubt worries people, because I guarantee the majority of wrestling fans don’t want to see that.

Over the past five years or so, whenever Big Show appeared wrestling fans would sigh, that reaction won’t change just because he’s in AEW.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It's a boost for Tony in the dick measuring contest with Vince that he's now got the 'world's largest athlete' on his roster.

It's the sort of petty thing that will grind Vince's gears, and I wouldn't be surprised if WWE starts billing Omos as the 'world's largest athlete' instead of AJ's personal colossus.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Buster Baxter said:


> I just read through the thread I don't think people are pretending to Big Show fans. You have people either complaining that they didn't use this as a surprise or people acknowledging it as a solid signing, which it is. You need a balance of recognizable faces and newer gen wrestlers, the recognizable faces help to build brand recognition. AEW wouldn't be what it is today without guys like Moxley, Jericho, and Cody.


I think that some people have such a negative mindset that if they see someone making a comment that isn't explicitly negative, they see that as hypocritical


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Laughable because you are allowing your love for WWE to blind you to the possibility of anyone looking good elsewhere.


He may still watch matches of his favorite sports entertainer, Lou Thesz.... in WWE ring...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Thanks, it's an old favourite 😅 and I'm not letting the fact I don't have a gash stop me from using it!
> 
> 
> 
> It truly is, in equal measures


we all have a gash, in our heart of hearts


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Christopher Near said:


> At this point aew could sign great khali and people will call it a huge signing
> 
> There are people on here thay don't think cena is a household name but big show is lol


Lol for sure, people would be like "Its a huge signing for AEW he's gonna bring in a ton of views from the India market!!".


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> He’s been on a TV show acting. You gotta be able to deliver lines to play that role


yeah and there's a reason why it was canceled.........


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Awesome dude, lots of TV experience & knowledge to share, should be a fun commentator.
> 
> Why not?


i mean, if you want to be logical about it, sure


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The XL 2 said:


> He's still a great performer. He can work and talk, is still surprisingly athletic for being a giant and being nearly 50. It's all about how they use him. I think he still has value.


Yet if he was in WWE on tv every week you'd be begging him to retire and to get off your screen...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

also - wasn't this dude just on a WWE / Netflix show or something?

talk about vince dropping the ball on his investment I suppose

or maybe he didn't care about Show anymore, which is also likely


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Would you guys prefer Big Show or Ryback? Honest question.


The one that isn’t a self righteous, bitter bitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Always been a Big Show fan personally. His signing feels like a miscalculation on AEW's part though. Feels very WWE. Even Cody and Moxley feel like two guys fucked by the system. But Big Show was part of the system. We'll see how it goes but I'm not seeing the value he brings right now.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Threads like this are so pathetic, how do these thread creators know exactly that the people cool with big show signing with aew were ever haters of his? They basically just trying to put words in their mouth, show actual proof of these double standards rather then making up accusations to fit your whinging.

I can't say that the big show signing does anything for me but who knows, a new environment, new opponents and character might make for entertaining viewing but won't hold my breath on it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

There is no way people watched WWE and prefer Dork Order Brodie Lee over Luke Harper in the Wyatt’s.

Same goes for Ambrose in the shield.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This is definitely weird, especially at this stage. I wouldn’t be surprised if there was some sort of blow-up between Big Show and Vince re: Big Show Show renewal/money.

Where’s all this talk about Big Show loyalty coming from though? He signed with the WWF in 1999 when the war was basically over. Where was he going to go and when?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Did his Hollywood career fail then?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’ve never been a giant Big Show fan, but I’ve never “despised” him. Can’t remember ever being excited about him though. He’s overstayed his welcome for quite a while.

Seems short-sighted and kind of desperate they’d bring him in. Don’t talk to me about AEW saving money, lol. And isn’t this Cody/Shaq thing supposed to be because Shaq is a giant? Seems weird to bring another giant in before that has culminated.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

_GROAN_


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Honestly, this is hilarious to see.


It really fucking is. 

Not surprising though.. In the summer of 2019, people were saying Tye Dillinger was gonna be star because he botched a chair spot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> There is no way people watched WWE and prefer Dork Order Brodie Lee over Luke Harper in the Wyatt’s.
> 
> Same goes for Ambrose in the shield.


Moxley makes sense as he's a true main eventer so I could see how a fan of his could view that as better than an unofficial leader of an upper midcard stable. AEW Brodie over Harper seems like it comes down solely to not liking WWE as much.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

What is wrong with this company. I couldn't care about him but why are they announcing this and not having him show up surprisingly.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

shandcraig said:


> What is wrong with this company. I couldn't care about him but why are they announcing this and not having him show up surprisingly.


to get the eyes on the product


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayabusasc said:


> Can't wait for him to turn heel, then face and then back to heel.


He was just wanting to sign with AEW to continue his face-heel-face streak


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW Moxley interests me a ton more than Ambrose. Let's keep in mind that his run with the belt came during a pandemic, a shame since he was getting incredible live pops.

But he was given the ball and had a nice run as champion with very good matches against Brodie, MJF, Darby, Cage, Kingston, Archer and of course the title loss to Omega. Even the Butcher match was a fun free TV defense. The only dud defense was against Hager which would have been better as a Bloodsport type match in the ring.

On top of the matches themselves was his quality promo work. Some of his vignettes like the ones before the Archer and Kingston matches were the best he's done. Real, gritty and edgy.

The Shield bored me but Moxley and Reigns are now better than they were in it. Rollins is still meh to me.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

validreasoning is right and his post is amazing. It’s hard to think of a previously known talent that has looked better in AEW than anywhere else. I wouldn’t even agree with PAC — he got to anchor two shows under the WWE umbrella. I don’t even know if Cody’s best AEW work really stands out that much more than his tag team with Goldust in 2013. He’s obviously focused on more as a single, but is it _better_?

And Shield Dean Ambrose and Wyatt Family Luke Harper were easily both guys’ best stretch. Come on now. That’s not even close.

I feel legitimately sorry for FTR, but they should have seen this coming. I hope they are getting paid out the ass and saving it, because I’m not sure WWE takes them back and they ever get the chance to mean something on a main stage again.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Spoiling a surprise just because you hope the viewers will jump to tune into to watch ...Big Show talk. This is painful. Tony Khan is a joke.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

If people are saying he'll be a good voice to have in the locker room rather than wrestlers having to listen to the immature fratboys in the elite or Jericho, who's lost his mind, then I agree.

If people are excited by how much he'll add to the product in the ring then I disagree but I'm not surprised. People thought Zack Ryder appearing was a big deal. Same with Rusev (who at least had potential). Then people thought Sting was a game changer...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

What advice is Big Show going to offer? This is like Billy Gunn being an agent? Who is having matches like this guy?

And what about Jericho? Malenko? Arn? JR? Either these people are ignored, don’t say anything or have gone silly themselves. Why would Big Show be any different?

This is clearly about signing a name. Any name. Whatever name they can get.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow. That's pretty big.. not Sting level big but big (no pun intended). I'm not a big show fan but will wait to see how it turns out. 

The Giant in WCW was much better than WWE's version of the big show. 

Don't know how I feel about this but I am kind of intrigued. Could be something cool if he's not half as annoying and bland as he has been in his entire wwe career.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Big Show is arguably a bigger name than Sting in wrestling. I know that won’t sit well with people, but Big Show’s been a prominent figure on the most prominent wrestling since 1999. Sting’s biggest moment was getting a buyrate in 1997. Big Show did that in 2008, and did it bigger. Plus he had that Netflix presence. 

People think about this stuff with their hearts too much.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Most interesting thing about this is the Big Show/WWE relationship. Does he become persona non grata now? If I were Vince, I’m not sure I would welcome Big Show back if/when AEW dries up. He may have seriously capped his ability to cash in on that WWE relationship.

If he’s cool with that, more power to him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Sure, we all fantasy book, but fantasy booking Paul Wight is just hilarious giving how has been received the last decade
> 
> 2. Yeah, but how are you including folk like Miro and Tay for the potential to maybe be better versus what they're actually doing. Like you asked Valid are you sure your preference of AEW over WWE isn't making you blind to the fact that maybe AEW isn't booking something better lol? I mean you're basically banking on the notion that eventually these 2 people will matter.
> 
> ...


1.)Lol you have to admit that Big Show vs Marko Stunt would be funny for like 10 seconds, especially if Marko gets flinged like 20 feet 

2.) Because I'm looking at the overall layout of how talent is presented in AEW compared to WWE and taking history into account. Tony hasn't lied about anything yet and for me he has delivered on his promises. History doesn't suggest that talent will be purposely held back like in WWE. For the most part in AEW, working hard and getting positive crowd reactions result in higher prominence and rewards for talent. Look at Red Velvet and Hobbs, they went from jobbers to being inserted in better roles on Dynamite just based off of work ethic. Britt Baker's improvement on the mic has led to her becoming essentially the face of the division and she doesn't even have the title yet. Darby Allin's crowd reactions alone have made him one of AEW's biggest stars and now he's TNT Champion. There's no reason to think that Miro and Tay Conti will not excel in their respective divisions if fan feedback and work ethic is there, which it clearly is.

3.) Yea I guess we'll have to wait and see on this one.

4.) I didn't understand this sentence lol I don't think I'm reading it right


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Brodus Clay said:


> Everytime AEW sign a WWE wrestler this kind of people always come crying that you automatrically like him, and even if that was the true... so now you are not supossed to be morally allowed to like them?, WWE shills are like a fucking cult


You don't seem to know what a "shill" is. Or what "morally" means. Or "cult"...

Also, criticising AEW or AEW hardcore fans doesn't means someone is a diehard WWE fan (especially as they don't really exist) and vice versa. I personally don't think either are great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

NathanMayberry said:


> It really fucking is.
> 
> Not surprising though.. In the summer of 2019, people were saying Tye Dillinger was gonna be star because he botched a chair spot.


I legitimately can't think of anyone having anything positive to say about Shawn Spears, so this feels very made up.

Mostly, I see Spears' name pop up frequently in the "who would you fire" threads


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yet if he was in WWE on tv every week you'd be begging him to retire and to get off your screen...


Lol, you're talking to the wrong guy, I'm far from an AEW mark. I don't think either company is that good tbh.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Well I for one am not a big show fan. But it could very well be his booking that made me not care about him in wwe. 

Will wait to see how he's presented in AEW. If it's anything close to WWE's Big Show... I will still want him to retire.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Was WWE called TNA light when they picked up: Ron Killings, James Storm, Bobby Roode, Killer Kross, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Consequences Creed , EC3 etc? Just wondering


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Geeee said:


> I legitimately can't think of anyone having anything positive to say about Shawn Spears, so this feels very made up.
> 
> Mostly, I see Spears' name pop up frequently in the "who would you fire" threads


No, people thought he had untapped potential because he got the “10!” thing in WWE and they couldn’t see how shallow it was.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

A fresh, in shape, motivated young new talent that AEW can build around for decades to come! I'm so glad this amazing company and Tony khan are differentiating themselves from lame stale WWE with power moves like this!


----------



## cinnabon (Jul 6, 2020)

I think it’s funny how AEW marks consider AEW so prestigious to the point where they can say stuff like “we didn’t ASK AEW to sign this guy. We don’t want him!” Be grateful that this is the second biggest name the company has ever gotten, right behind Chris Jericho, who’s also washed up.

And before you accuse me of being a “WWE shill”, I think WWE sucks too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> Did his Hollywood career fail then?


I thought the same thing. Something maybe fell through with his sticom stuff or his hollywood stuff and he didnt get the money from Vince he wanted so he left. There will be more legends who will use AEW to get more money from Vince i'm sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shocked nobody has made a Big Show as Dark Order leader thread  👽


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Wood said:


> No, people thought he had untapped potential because he got the “10!” thing in WWE and they couldn’t see how shallow it was.


To me, even in the early days he was being badly overshadowed by Tully Blanchard, and it felt like he mostly got hired because he was friends with Cody. And I think this was the popular sentiment.

Since none of us are providing actual quotes...

I must admit, I did enjoy his run in NXT


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Can't (and shouldn't) wrestle.

Damaged perception (in my eyes at least) because of horrible WWE booking of his last 5-10 years.

Terrible diction, so I wonder if he can really be a good commentator.

Knowledgeable wrestling guy (or at least he should be as he is in the business for so long), but AEW already has a big number of those (Arn, JR, Tully, Taz, Sting, Jake) and is still making the same silly mistakes week after week. But I hope he can help, another experienced voice in the locker room is always a positive.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> Shocked nobody has made a Big Show as Dark Order leader thread  👽


Big Show is an anagram of Bog Wish. And that would be hoping for sh 



Geeee said:


> To me, even in the early days he was being badly overshadowed by Tully Blanchard, and it felt like he mostly got hired because he was friends with Cody. And I think this was the popular sentiment.
> 
> Since none of us are providing actual quotes...
> 
> I must admit, I did enjoy his run in NXT


People legitimately thought they would see a guy get the chance to do what he never got the chance to do in the WWE. I remember it very vividly, lol.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

As much as I'm not a huge Big Show fan, how fkn cool would it have been for him to show up on Dynamite unannounced? Sure it may get viewers for tonight but I honestly think a straight up surprise appearance was the way to go here. 

Hope he does good things anyway


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we all have a gash, in our heart of hearts


I feel it, deep inside


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Woke up to this news. Genuinely shocking. I guess they didn't have it as a surprise because he's starting as a commentator before transitioning back into some in-ring stuff. Can you imagine if they just had the Cody/Shaq match on Dynamite and just had Show/Wight sitting there as a guest commentator, ala Don Callis at Full Gear?

Really interesting move on a number of levels. I don't think Show was as shot as a wrestler as some in here are saying. I wouldn't say his actual work was bad, his character was just boring and stale. I don't think he needed the money- he made a truck of it in WWE and also had the Netflix deal going.

I did notice last week that he changed his Instagram handle to "paulwight" rather than "bigshowwwe", I just thought he was prepping for some Hollywood stuff. Never expected this in a million years. Definitely though he was WWE 4 Life.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ABH-22 said:


> As much as I'm not a huge Big Show fan, how fkn cool would it have been for him to show up on Dynamite unannounced? Sure it may get viewers for tonight but I honestly think a straight up surprise appearance was the way to go here.
> 
> Hope he does good things anyway


Someone mentioned him maybe showing up on the Dynamite when Cody has the match with Shaq, maybe to confront Shaq? LOL


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember how fucking hyped everyone was for Cody vs. Show and Show vs. Shaq when the WWE did them? No? Me either.

Given the urgency of this announcement, which is obviously designed to get eyeballs on Dynamite THIS WEEK, it wouldn’t surprise me to find out that there’s a bit of pressure being put on by TNT.

_No_, I am not claiming that AEW is going out of business or is about to be cancelled. But this definitely reeks of desperation and “Well, Sting worked!”

Seems AEW wants those ratings to be over that 800k mark.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Cody turns heel with Big Show as his muscle


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> 1.)Lol you have to admit that Big Show vs Marko Stunt would be funny for like 10 seconds, especially if Marko gets flinged like 20 feet
> 
> 2.) Because I'm looking at the overall layout of how talent is presented in AEW compared to WWE and taking history into account. Tony hasn't lied about anything yet and for me he has delivered on his promises. History doesn't suggest that talent will be purposely held back like in WWE. For the most part in AEW, working hard and getting positive crowd reactions result in higher prominence and rewards for talent. Look at Red Velvet and Hobbs, they went from jobbers to being inserted in better roles on Dynamite just based off of work ethic. Britt Baker's improvement on the mic has led to her becoming essentially the face of the division and she doesn't even have the title yet. Darby Allin's crowd reactions alone have made him one of AEW's biggest stars and now he's TNT Champion. There's no reason to think that Miro and Tay Conti will not excel in their respective divisions if fan feedback and work ethic is there, which it clearly is.
> 
> ...





Prosper said:


> 1.)Lol you have to admit that Big Show vs Marko Stunt would be funny for like 10 seconds, especially if Marko gets flinged like 20 feet
> 
> 2.) Because I'm looking at the overall layout of how talent is presented in AEW compared to WWE and taking history into account. Tony hasn't lied about anything yet and for me he has delivered on his promises. History doesn't suggest that talent will be purposely held back like in WWE. For the most part in AEW, working hard and getting positive crowd reactions result in higher prominence and rewards for talent. Look at Red Velvet and Hobbs, they went from jobbers to being inserted in better roles on Dynamite just based off of work ethic. Britt Baker's improvement on the mic has led to her becoming essentially the face of the division and she doesn't even have the title yet. Darby Allin's crowd reactions alone have made him one of AEW's biggest stars and now he's TNT Champion. There's no reason to think that Miro and Tay Conti will not excel in their respective divisions if fan feedback and work ethic is there, which it clearly is.
> 
> ...


1. As someone who enjoyed Hornswoggle vs JBL and The Great Khali, yes there is definitely easy comedy there lol

2. But you also have to take into consideration the idea of the more they grow and more talent they get the less opportunities. I don't doubt on paper that Tony wants Miro to be as big as possible, but on paper and what's available aren't the same things. Think about all the competition Miro has to compete with over 1 top belt. There's Cody, Moxley, Omega, a farewell face Jericho. Then you got future top stars like Page, Darby, MJF, Jungle Boy, Nick ComaWhatever. Then there's guys like Miro, Cage, Pac, and Archer in that middle where all are truly worthy of being a top champion, but with only one world title who knows if they get it. 

Though props to AEW not a bad problem to have. 

3. For sure

4. What I'm saying is even if they were just keeping up with news, there hasn't been much pro Big Show news to get them hype for this.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm still on the bandwagon of "please retire".


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Big Show must have been paid pretty fucking good compared to what Vince was going to offer him.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Like many of you, I had him down as a WWE lifer.

I don't particularly want to see him on WWE television any more and it seems like he will be happy in AEW so it seems like it's best for everybody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Remember how fucking hyped everyone was for Cody vs. Show and Show vs. Shaq when the WWE did them? No? Me either.
> 
> Given the urgency of this announcement, which is obviously designed to get eyeballs on Dynamite THIS WEEK, it wouldn’t surprise me to find out that there’s a bit of pressure being put on by TNT.
> 
> ...


Well you have a point. I've been saying that the ratings have been steady but never really shown promising growth. Perhaps this is a far fetched attempt to lure people in to boost the ratings but my wonder is do they know how to keep them close to the million or so mark? Seems like the audience dwindles after they hit a high mark and then stays steady but never reaches 900,000 often.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Are you excited to hear Paul Wight do commentary?


Hes a nice dude and knowledgable about the sport I don't see why he wouldn't be at worst passable as commentator. I'm interested to see how he does, alot more so then seeing snoop dog on the mic lol.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

No offense cause Big Show was a good talent...to see BACK THEN. Who wants to see him in 2021?


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> He is literally trending number 2 on Twitter right now. He's already giving them exposure. This is only one person for example, but my wife doesn't watch pro wrestling and even she texted me this morning and sent me a picture of that Big Show graphic.


Alexa bliss and the fiends segment once landed number 1 on youtube trending didnt mean much for ratings 

Lana kissing bobby lashley was trending yet everyone here hated it


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm a big show fan so what?

Like already mentioned there are alot of people who only think if Bigshow being a champion and a top tier guy.I have no idea about any if the negative shit ppl are talking about I'm genuinely excited to see him again.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

How awesome would it have been during the Shaq/Cody tag match on Dynamite, the lights go out and back on with Big Show in the ring debuting, punching Shaq and helping Cody...ultimately leading to a Big Show/Shaq match at Double or Nothing, even if cinematic.

But AEW went with a tweet. 

Either way, it's a good signing. He will bring some of his fans over to AEW. He will be a good mentor/coach/advisor backstage. Couple of matches here and there. Any word on his this effects his WWE/Netflix show?


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Big Show is arguably a bigger name than Sting in wrestling. I know that won’t sit well with people, but Big Show’s been a prominent figure on the most prominent wrestling since 1999. Sting’s biggest moment was getting a buyrate in 1997. Big Show did that in 2008, and did it bigger. Plus he had that Netflix presence.
> 
> People think about this stuff with their hearts too much.


Dont be absurd.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

SparrowPrime said:


> Any word on his this effects his WWE/Netflix show?


It wasn't renewed for a second season, so nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

45banshee said:


> No offense cause Big Show was a good talent...to see BACK THEN. *Who wants to see him in 2021?*


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

If you've paid attention, you'd notice that most of these "WWE shills" you speak of are usually in the Raw and Smackdown weekly threads noting that the shows are trash (myself included when I actually bother watching), but whatever


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The trouble with Big Show was never him though, it was his poor booking and endless turns. His feuds became lazy, especially around the time when he teamed with Kane for what seemed like an eternity. The guy made a great effort a few years ago to get himself into great shape, as he spent the most part of the 00's and 10's just a tad on the weighty side.

With this said, this came as a shock signing for me - unlike Sting. On the one hand, I can see sporadic in ring action as being good for the main event talent to put over. The likes of Omega, Archer and Kingston could really use Big Show to add name value to their feuds. I do not however want to see him crush mid-card talent, outside of the usual jobbers.

The biggest advantage though will be his knowledge and experience to help the production and backstage duties. Plus, it will be interesting to see how he does on commentary.

I wouldn't have picked Big Show in a million years to sign to AEW, but I can sort of see why they've done it. I'd rather see him feud with Kenny than crying on Raw in all honesty. As long as he's not in the ring too much, all's good.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm shocked he went Elite. And he got mad at Randy Orton for that segment on Legends Night? Why? I thought it was scripted!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Little more info on Big Show's departure:


_*"When it was announced on Wednesday that Paul Wight (Big Show) was leaving WWE after 22 years and jumping to AEW on a long-term contract, there was some shock among fans, specifically in the WWE Universe.*_
*
A number of AEW veterans have welcomed Wight to the company, with Jim Ross writing "Excellent hire." to AEW President and owner Tony Khan on Twitter. WWE has yet to comment or wish Wight well but there are reports surfacing as to what led to the split.

PWInsider is reporting that Wight was very open about his unhappiness about the way he was booked at last month’s Raw Legend’s Night show. To that end, WWE had learned relatively quickly that he was likely to leave after being used in a backstage segment where he was berated by Randy Orton.

While Wight is a professional and did his job, his contract was expiring days after that show ended and the way he was booked might have contributed to the two sides being unable to agree to terms on a new deal. 

WWE quietly moved him to their Alumni section on February 19 and hasn't mentioned him on programming since.

Despite the company probably not wanting Big Show to jump ship, it seemed clear from that segment they had no real plans for the giant. The way he backed down to Orton and referred to himself as a legend suggested WWE was writing him out of the ring for the foreseeable future.
*
_*It could by why Wight's comments about his arrival to AEW read, "He wanted to come to AEW because he believes that we're the best promotion in wrestling..." Wight has been very vocal in the past about no one being on WWE's level. That has clearly changed."*_


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Shocked nobody has made a Big Show as Dark Order leader thread  👽


show gunns are reforming


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Why would you announce this on twitter?
> 
> Does anyone in wrestling know what a surprise is these days?


this company is so fucking dumb. They are absolutely hopeless

They are so desperate for viewers but they dont have the slightest clue how to get them. No one is going out of their way to watch 50 year old big show but having a surprise appearance on the other hand (even if it was useless big show) would give them the "anything can happen" feel. That is something people would actually tune in for. This is so basic but they are just too incompetent to even realize


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Great signing , maybe he will be used correct since 1996. Let's hope and see.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Tony khan needs to buy the rights to the matanza gimmick from lucha underground asap and have big show play him.

If aew are clever they will completely repackage big show and put him behind a mask and completely different gimmick


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

I hope he takes on the moniker "The Giant" rather than big show. 

His wwe name was not worthy of his taken and they locked him until 49.

Maybe he has one more good run in him.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Ive liked him since 1996. Sorry wwe but you ruined a superstar.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Doesn't make much difference to the bread and butter i.e Dynamite. Helps them from a media perspective. Though it appears Tony Khan is playing the WWE game - content > all. Not a bad move, having all these wrestlers and legends compliments the sports league aura. 

My only questions are:
1) Why wasn't this announced on live TV. 
2) Why give Dark a spin-off. 
3) Surely they could find him a better role than commentator on said show. 

Likely means Shaq vs Wight finally happens.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is 'The Giant' owned by WWE given they own the WCW tape library? Or is it a free-to-use name? 'The Giant' Paul Wight would work well or maybe something like 'The Big F'n Deal' Paul Wight.  

As for the commentary decision, it is curious and could hint at a strong involvement from Wight in the developmental side of AEW.

My guess is because he will wrestle on occasion, they don't want him commentating on Dynamite as he'll be involved in some of the angles. In future, I can see him commentating on Dynamite or the second TV show.

I'm interested to see who is the lead for AEW: Elevation. Will Excalibur do both Dark shows? JR would get all the names wrong, so maybe Tony Schiavone or someone new?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prosper said:


> WWE quietly moved him to their Alumni section on February 19 and hasn't mentioned him on programming since.


A whole 5 days lol.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

DaSlacker said:


> 2) Why give Dark a spin-off.


Before the pandemic, DARK was only ever 2 or 3 matches because it was genuinely dark matches before and after Dynamite with legit main roster wrestlers. I assume they're going to do one of two things:

A) Simply split Dark because its too long, and put the matches with main roster stars/storylines on DARK, whereas the more developmental/indie focused matches go on Elevate

B) Make DARK like it was before the pandemic, with Elevate being more like current era Dark (wall of matches with no angles)


----------



## Sharpydon97531 (Dec 12, 2020)

I personally don't see a drawback he's a name, he has knowledge and teach the youngsters and can take a bump


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

It’s not that big show is an amazing superstar that’s creating “hype” in this section. It’s more that it’s such a surprise that he’s left wwe for AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> show gunns are reforming


Oh snap! The Show Gunns!!!


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

midgetlover69 said:


> This is so basic but they are just too incompetent to even realize


The same company as well that said they wanted to be different from WWE, but what they do is just feed on ex WWE talent 🙄


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

I really don't see any upside to this at all. It's not like they got a Jeff Hardy or something. Someone who was a fan favorite and can move merch if nothing else. I think he'll make for a good commentator but is that really worth the presumably fat paycheck? This is a TNA tier move imo. I like Beeg but, man. I don't get this at all. No way he came cheap.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

TheBestBoutMachine said:


> I hope he takes on the moniker "The Giant" rather than big show.
> 
> His wwe name was not worthy of his taken and they locked him until 49.
> 
> Maybe he has one more good run in him.


I think WWE owns The Giant name too due to buying out WCW, it was a WCW trademarked name which is why he never used in the WWE and came in as Paul Wright first before becoming the Big Show a few weeks later.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’ll just be Paul Wight and people will continue to ask “Isn’t that Papa Shango?”


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok, I have nothing against the man and if a new environment brings him joy right now then I have no reason to complain. Well, unless he's going to become a main event focus but I'm not getting the feeling that he will be. 

About the name recognition drawing in the curious; he can't use Big Show (or The Giant) as his name, can he? That's a honest question - I don't know what he owns or doesn't own. As far as him drawing his own fans over from WWE goes, I don't recall numerous rabid Big Show worshipers being a thing these days but maybe I'm wrong. From my perspective, he has higher value for what he brings in experience and personality than as a sustained ratings booster. I could see a potential small pop for a week now that he's been announced, but that's it.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

WHY SPOIL THIS WITH A TWEET THOUGH?!?! 

Big show walking out as a wildcard in a battle royale type match would have been electric!

Goes in, clears the ring, instant challenge to Kenny Omega. That match could have been huge! Hell have Kenny and the GB run in and try to eliminate him mid BR to no avail! 

That one time big show walked out and DESTROYED the WCW locker room was one of the most memeorable moments of ALL TIME!!!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

They can use Paul Wight as his name and add the description 'The Giant' before it. Because he is. Its a descriptive word, you cant trademark those!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

WWE shills? Good one! I call em WWEtards lol 

They truly are the worst cult I have ever seen, wrestling would be better off without them kissing McMahon's ass ruining it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

El Hammerstone said:


> If you've paid attention, you'd notice that most of these "WWE shills" you speak of are usually in the Raw and Smackdown weekly threads noting that the shows are trash (myself included when I actually bother watching), but whatever


The shows are trash but they continue to support it? It makes no sense.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

OP: VINCE MCMAHON CONTROLS THE WWE CREATIVE/NARRATIVE AND IT IS HE SAME STUFF EVERY WEEK/MONTH/YEAR PRETTY MUCH ON A ROLLING/ROTATING FORMAT. ITS VERY POSSIBLE TO BE EXCITED FOR THE POSSIBILITIES OF A TALENT OUTSIDE OF THESE CONSTRICTIONS, EVEN WHEN YOU WERE SICK OF THE WWE VERSION.

I CBA with most Cena matches tbh. You know the drill by now. If he came across to AEW though he would give it the type of hype he had v Rock/Punk. That would be interesting/good to watch.

They become different animals in different promotions.

Big Show v Kenny, Penta, Fenix, Archer, Cage etc will mak some of them very legit. He has to come in STRONG then start losing slowly to really take advantage. He has to play a slightly different character to the same soft-natured/good-with-kids babyface or scowling angry giant he reused over and over in WWE though I think. To really take advantage. I dont know how you do it. Just dont throw him in the Dark Order and waste him/them. A one-off team with Sting might be nice. I dont ant him patnered up with 'the next big show' in the Sting way though.

Come in, clear the locker room. Title shot. Screwed by Kenny. Feud with Team Tazz. Epic.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

MoxAsylum said:


> When he was in WWE everyone despised him and was ready to see him leave, now that he's with AEW everyone is acting like this is a big signing? This is honestly a bad look for AEW, it's looking like it's becoming more of a retirement home for washed up has beens just like TNA. Who's next to sign? Hall and Nash?


Exactly,can someone please explain to me why bring in big show is a good idea and what dose he have to offer ?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It's like when the Alexa marks became Fiend fans by association. It's wild!


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

I’ve liked the big show since he was the giant in wcw. When used correctly he is excellent. When he’s constantly turning heel/face and is booked like shit not so much. Paul Wight himself though is a awesome wrestler/character and is definitely larger than life. I’m sure AEW will use him better than he’s been used during his last WWE run.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The shows are trash but they continue to support it? It makes no sense.


Old habits are hard to break for some people.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

He'll probably have a commissioner or public figure type of role, with an occasional spot wrestling appearance. They'll have him appear to garner attention with his name recognition. I like it though; I like the Big Show.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Although I'm not happy to see him in any ring (AEW regardless), it seems as though he's being taken on as a behind the scenes "right-hand-man" and MC type of role of the locker room. If he gets to wrestle the odd time, get that out of the way now, rather than later on. I believe that the new YouTube series, "Elevation", was and/or is, the second show going forward. With him being on commentary, I think this may be a trial-run for both the program itself and the other person joining him on commentary... who I expect to be a woman, for the obvious reasons it "needs" to be. Once it's gained it's footing and "show-ready" (no pun intended), I think it will be moved to cable TV, maybe even syndication, as is ROH.

I'm also pretty shocked that he left WWE, as most are. But what I hate to read, are some of the nay-sayers repeating every time AEW signs an ex-WWE talent, is that they're "breaking the bank", "doing it for the money", or "Tony Khan will pay anybody from WWE to sign with AEW". Of course money is a major factor in accepting a contract, but NO ONE knows anything about how much anyone makes. I guess with the "shilling" all newly-signed talent do, saying that the freedoms in AEW are a breath of fresh air, is nothing but a myth each and every time? Tony Khan is about the most open-book CEO, telling it like it is, in which his power of position holds. There hasn't been too much that he's promised and not delivered on. That doesn't include "sports-based", or "different from WWE" monikers. Or, would you rather him be a "expect everything/show nothing" mind-set like Vince McMahon, where every three months he comes out saying that all is wonderful in the WWE-Universe?

Wight has been doing this for 25 years now, all pretty much under the WWE umbrella, so do you not think he _just_ _might_ want to do something a little different, after those 25 years being and doing the same thing? I think we can all expect him back in WWE at some point, accepting his Hall of Fame Induction... as with all ex-WWE talent has done and/or will do.


----------



## dandeman2008 (Mar 17, 2015)

last time he left WWE and did the match with Hogan in Memphis he was billed as Paul “The Great” Wight, alluding to the great white shark


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not a massive fan of Big Show or anything but I appreciate his work as a big dude and he's above average on the mic, which is what his new role is all about. Whether you agree with it or not, Show brings star power to the new AEW show that's popping up. He also has a fuck load that he can teach the young guys, I'm hoping for Nick Comoroto to get special treatment from him tbh.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

You know it's possible to not be a fan of someone but still recognize their name value, right?

I'm not a fan of Show, but it'd be dumb to think this signing isn't a major deal. Same goes for Sting.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Why's people think AEW needs the exposure Big Show brings? they're already one of the top major wrestling companies in the world, its not like they need exposure Big Show brings....Impact could benefit from it or ROH could *but AEW is already on or above WWE's level in terms of exposure.*


This is why people hate the IWC, you can't possibly believe that especially after the NBA Twitter debacle.


Garty is All Elite said:


> Although I'm not happy to see him in any ring (AEW regardless), it seems as though he's being taken on as a behind the scenes "right-hand-man" and MC type of role of the locker room. If he gets to wrestle the odd time, get that out of the way now, rather than later on. I believe that the new YouTube series, "Elevation", was and/or is, the second show going forward. With him being on commentary, I think this may be a trial-run for both the program itself and the other person joining him on commentary... who I expect to be a woman, for the obvious reasons it "needs" to be. Once it's gained it's footing and "show-ready" (no pun intended), I think it will be moved to cable TV, maybe even syndication, as is ROH.
> 
> I'm also pretty shocked that he left WWE, as most are. But what I hate to read, are some of the nay-sayers repeating every time AEW signs an ex-WWE talent, is that they're "breaking the bank", "doing it for the money", or "Tony Khan will pay anybody from WWE to sign with AEW". Of course money is a major factor in accepting a contract, but NO ONE knows anything about how much anyone makes. I guess with the "shilling" all newly-signed talent do, saying that the freedoms in AEW are a breath of fresh air, is nothing but a myth each and every time? Tony Khan is about the most open-book CEO, telling it like it is, in which his power of position holds. There hasn't been too much that he's promised and not delivered on. That doesn't include "sports-based", or "different from WWE" monikers. Or, would you rather him be a "expect everything/show nothing" mind-set like Vince McMahon, where every three months he comes out saying that all is wonderful in the WWE-Universe?
> 
> *Wight has been doing this for 25 years now, all pretty much under the WWE umbrella, so do you not think he just might want to do something a little different, after those 25 years being and doing the same thing?* I think we can all expect him back in WWE at some point, accepting his Hall of Fame Induction... as with all ex-WWE talent has done and/or will do.


He was willing to keep doing the same thing over and over again if they had paid him what he wanted. He only left because Tony was the only person willing to overpay him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Wood said:


> validreasoning is right and his post is amazing.


Again, you’re not exactly a reliable/credible judge for reviewing other posts.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

Sbatenney said:


> I think WWE owns The Giant name too due to buying out WCW, it was a WCW trademarked name which is why he never used in the WWE and came in as Paul Wright first before becoming the Big Show a few weeks later.



You are correct sir. Paul wight it is lol.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Big Show sounds like a fat kid with a brain injury whose constantly trying to snack on the microphone when he talks...of course their bright idea would be to put him on commentary. 

The saddest part is he wouldn’t resign with WWE because they wouldn’t pay him any more, meaning Khan gave this waste of space a raise to come to his company. And then the big brains go and spoil it on Twitter of all places. And people actually think this company can eventually compete with WWE. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Apparently, it’s a crime for some wrestling fans to be excited over Big Show being in a new environment now.

I highly doubt that he’ll even be featured in the main-event or even win any world championships anyway, so he’s not really going to take any spots away from the young guys. 

I swear that some folks are incredibly whiny when in comes to wrestling topics.


----------



## The Icon (Jan 22, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, it’s a crime for some wrestling fans to be excited over Big Show being in a new environment now.
> 
> I highly doubt that he’ll even be featured in the main-event or even win any world championships anyway, so he’s not really going to take any spots away from the young guys.
> 
> I swear that some folks are incredibly whiny when in comes to wrestling topics.



Main event or not , in excited for his arrival , being a 90s mark.

I'll just wait for it to unfold.


I am sure Aew will build him properly.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, it’s a crime for some wrestling fans to be excited over Big Show being in a new environment now.
> 
> I highly doubt that he’ll even be featured in the main-event or even win any world championships anyway, so he’s not really going to take any spots away from the young guys.
> 
> I swear that some folks are incredibly whiny when in comes to wrestling topics.


He needs one early title shot and push IMO. Just to build him as somebody worth beating. THEN you let the guys you want to do better to beat him slowly over time...

Have Kenny and the GB cheat to beat him in a title match. It would deffo get eyes. It would put over Kenny and Show. 

Then you've CREATED a 'spot' for all these younger guys. Taking on a Giant. Its like adding a whole level to a video game.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I've always liked Big Show, tbf.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TAC41 said:


> Big Show sounds like a fat kid with a brain injury whose constantly trying to snack on the microphone when he talks...of course their bright idea would be to put him on commentary.
> 
> The saddest part is he wouldn’t resign with WWE because they wouldn’t pay him any more, meaning Khan gave this waste of space a raise to come to his company. And then the big brains go and spoil it on Twitter of all places. And people actually think this company can eventually compete with WWE. [emoji23]
> 
> ...


yawn 🥱


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

It’s cool all the rejects , retirees and people who couldn’t make it in WWE have a place to go.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol, that’s absolutely hilarious. The state of professional wrestling right now....


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TheBestBoutMachine said:


> Main event or not , in excited for his arrival , being a 90s mark.
> 
> I'll just wait for it to unfold.
> 
> ...


Yeah based on how irrelevant and awful matt hardy has been.

I wouldnt hold my breath on that thought.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Prosper said:


> 2.) History has shown 85% of the time that when a talent jump ships from WWE to AEW, their presentation and roles are completely different and almost always better. (Cody, Brodie Lee, PAC, Tay Conti, Serena Deeb, FTR, Moxley, Sting/Miro who remain to be seen, Jericho)


This is one of the stupidest things I’ve read. Talent are not used better in AEW, they become progressively worse. Hardy wasn’t good, nor is mid life crisis Jericho who thinks everything he does is gold, but actually garbage. Like talking to a drone, mimosa match, variety segment with MJF etc. AEW is as bad as WCW 1995.

Miro they messed up. He is out there as a video game geek when he should’ve been presented as a big star straight away. Rusev came out in a tank in WM 31 and was booked strong during his early career. Brodie is better remembered for his early Wyatt Family segments, but AEW bring him out by doing some stupid VKM impressions. Throwing digs at WWE is weak and old. FTR are overrated and couldn’t live up the the crap hype for them. Sting hasn’t changed anything for AEW, viewerships are still stagnant. Cody is out there trying to convince everyone and especially Vince that he is a main event player, but he isn’t. He got his relevancy by riding the coattails of Bullet Club, a faction Balor and Styles made popular.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Mixed feelings. In one hand it's an intriguing prospect. On the other hand, we are getting scarily into WCW territory.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

ireekofawesumnes said:


> A fresh, in shape, motivated young new talent that AEW can build around for decades to come! I'm so glad this amazing company and Tony khan are differentiating themselves from lame stale WWE with power moves like this!


To be fair, they have hired a shit ton of young talent that they can build their company around for years. It's just that you can't just have all new guys. You need some big names too. You guys will just jump over 10 new young guys and pretend like the one old guy their hired for name recognition is something the whole company is built around.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Let's face it though, a lot of times guys suck in the WWE cause the way they are booked. We have seen it time and time again sought after guys going to the E like Nakamura and sucking. Not saying AEW have great bookers but it may be different enough to make Show watchable. Just by interacting with different guys for one thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Well you have a point. I've been saying that the ratings have been steady but never really shown promising growth. Perhaps this is a far fetched attempt to lure people in to boost the ratings but my wonder is do they know how to keep them close to the million or so mark? Seems like the audience dwindles after they hit a high mark and then stays steady but never reaches 900,000 often.


Being steady is a win since Raw's been losing 20-25% EVERY YEAR for the last 4-5 years


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> Apparently, it’s a crime for some wrestling fans to be excited over Big Show being in a new environment now.
> 
> I highly doubt that he’ll even be featured in the main-event or even win any world championships anyway, so he’s not really going to take any spots away from the young guys.
> 
> I swear that some folks are incredibly whiny when in comes to wrestling topics.


Not a crime but highly hypocritical to suddenly like the guy after hating on him in recent years and calling for his retirement. He is not leaving WWE to be the R-truth for AEW in the lower card. At the worst he will be a mid card regular and is definitely taking a spot from some younger guys. It isn't whiney but pointing out the two-face nature of people just because they stan for a promotion.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Meh I've always been a big show fan. I'm down for this as long as he isn't wrestling willy nilly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was fast..


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Holy shit. Talk about left field. I was not expecting Big Show to come in AEW Welcome Aboard Show. 

Also, I don't get why people are moaning at it being announced on SM. Tons of Wrestling fans have social media and they're on it fucking daily. SM is apart of life now and that's where things get buzz nowadays. Not everything needs to be this big surprise to be shown on Dynamite and it's unrealistic as hell to expect that of everything big thing that goes on. Social Media can be one hell of a tool for a business so it makes sense. I'd think people on here would know and understand that.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I want to laugh and say tony is a dumb mark but this is such a random pick up and hes nothing like the majority of the roster. could be interesting.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mister Abigail said:


> It’s cool all the rejects , retirees and people who couldn’t make it in WWE have a place to go.


You mean the ones that didn‘t hardly do anything in their career. You’ll never see the likes of Foley, Taker, Kane or Flair etc going to to AEW.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> AEW is already on or above WWE's level in terms of exposure.


Are you serious?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364615484398829568


Verified with 4 likes wtf


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Was WWE called TNA light when they picked up: Ron Killings, James Storm, Bobby Roode, Killer Kross, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Consequences Creed , EC3 etc? Just wondering


How many of those were 49, very limited in the ring, suffer from a lifetime of injuries and at the very last strands of their career, to the point they were going to retire 2 - 3 years ago?


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Why's people think AEW needs the exposure Big Show brings? they're already one of the top major wrestling companies in the world, its not like they need exposure Big Show brings....Impact could benefit from it or ROH could but AEW is already on or above WWE's level in terms of exposure.


Even with Impact's wack booking, I think the current owners know better than to sign old WWE dudes given the promotion's history...


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Amazing news ... I love this guy. It’s a shame he isn’t 15 years younger. He was brutally under-utilised in wwe. Should have been booked like Andre.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Fucking hell 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Buster Baxter said:


> lmao this place is so toxic and hilarious at the same time.


Thats the whole point of this place, people lose their shit in funnier ways. On social media everyone is the same nowadays


----------



## WWFNoMercyExpert (Oct 26, 2020)

Thoughts?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This is because both fans are different sides of the same coin. They will insult the other promotion, but will celebrate the same thing in their favourite promotion.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

WWFNoMercyExpert said:


> View attachment 97850
> 
> Thoughts?


You could also argue that both promotions are guilty of this. WWE hired AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Abyss, Eric Young, Robert Roode, (failures) Chris Harris, James Storm, Alex Shelley.

This is what happens in pro-wrestling. The same thing happened during the WCW/WWF era. The same thing is happening now. It is a terrible and an argument you would expect from a fanboy.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm interested to hear him on commentary on the new Dark show. He has shown that he's entertaining in a commentary role on several occasions in WWE. Partnering him with Schiavone is a pretty clever move.

I don't see the point in passing judgement on his "In-Ring Return" until we see how he's used. If he is just there as a special attraction for some high profile matches, and to work with some of the new talent, to help get them over, then what's the problem?

The people complaining that he'll be "Taking Spots From Younger Wrestlers" need to realize that the priority for AEW stll has to be expanding their audience and getting their ratings in a better place. They're only competing with NXT right now. RAW shouldn't be such a difficult target, given it's terrible ratings these days, but Dynamite is still not even close.

Established names that people will recognize is a good way to get a boost - but not in the TNA way, where the old guys were brought in, and 12 months later, the young talent were an afterthought. AEW have a track record already of doing the RIGHT thing with older, established names. They use them to put over the new guys.

Like I say, we have to see where it goes with Wight ... I'm not going to get overly positive about it, but at the same time, the mass criticism and negativity is just as unwarranted at this point.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> Weren't alot of people on here saying "who wants to see big show in 2020" now all of a sudden he's a "big signing"


I think there is a big difference in these 2 scenarios, though.

It wasn't just "who wants to see Big Show in 2020". It was "Who wants to see him appearing in random places for no good reason on WWE tv, only to disappear again for months at a time?" I'm not saying anyone was calling for Show to have a full time return to the ring, but the point is that he was only making pointless apearances in WWE.

It's absolutely possible to have that opinion, as well as believing that this absolutely is a massive signing for AEW. In context of AEW, his endorsement of them as a company - especially after the reports that he was unhappy with WWE's treatment of him, and their contract negotiations in 2020 - along with the potential for special attraction appearances (eg. against Shaq) and the annoucement of his non-wrestling role, are all pretty positive.

Also, let's not forget that this comes a day after TK talked about AEW about to have SEVERAL faces, new and old, added to the AEW family. So, I think we all have to get used to the Negative Nancies shitposting about AEW bringing in some more established stars in order to push the Dynamite ratings up. That'll likely be a staple of the forum for the next few months!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Arm Drag! said:


> WHY SPOIL THIS WITH A TWEET THOUGH?!?!
> 
> Big show walking out as a wildcard in a battle royale type match would have been electric!
> 
> ...


I honestly believe surprises can be overrated. Sometimes good ol’ honest hype is a good thing. But this wasn’t even a video announcing him coming in or something. Very weird.

If I had to guess, I’d say they wanted to really get a short-term boost out of this. As in _this week_. It’s the only thing that makes reasonable sense. You put the announcement out there, people are going to tune in the first week to see him. If there was an even bigger surprise on Dynamite, or they delivered a real hook to get fans for life, I can get that as a strategy. I haven’t watched this week so don’t know what shook out or how much of that is true. But you’re only really going to get the boost out the gate, then it’s up to your show to do the talking. The only reason to do this was because they wanted this week to talk for some reason.

This is why I theorise that there’s some sort of internal pressure to improve ratings. Again, _no_, I’m not saying they’re going to be canceled or TNT is fuming or anything like that. But what else — other than incompetence — makes sense to try and get ahead of this week’s episode to such a degree?


----------



## Dove* (Mar 15, 2010)

Big Show wise suits him perfectly. From heel to face always in his career, now you can say - From WCW to WWE, From WWE to AEW.
Best of Luck for him.


----------



## LethalWeapon (Oct 13, 2018)

LMFAO. It's the alternative for sure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Sigh im just going to merge this


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Big show and big swole romance angle, book it khan!


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

WWE fans shit on AEW for not having any Big Show sized wrestlers.

AEW get Big Show and WWE fan boys shit on AEW for hiring an older wrestler. Seeing how many Big Show Threads and how active they are I’d say Shows big news. He’s got his Netflix show so I’d say he’s more mainstream then any of these tattooed dwarfs who all wear blacks trunks

I just like posting Big Slow for the lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone notice he's been referred to as 'Big G'? I wonder if they will transition to that name from Paul Wight for him, like WWF did when they brought him in as Paul Wight then changed his name to Big Show.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364767310075080706


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Big G" is horrid. I hope they don't try to make that his AEW name. Schiavone being initially paired with him on Elevation is a good idea given how Wight will be pretty green on commentary and Schiavone is a pro's pro. It can be a more traditional booth and I'm interested in hearing Schiavone in a 2-man booth. 

It seems like Wight wanted more than just be on a legend deal and otherwise put out to pasture by WWE. There is only so many FO and creative opportunities in WWE afterall. Wight knows his in-ring career is largely over, but didn't want to be retired by age 50yo. He made more than enough money to live comfortably - so it's not about that, he just wants to be involved. 

I think he'll be more commentator(if that works out), trainer and "brand ambassador" with maybe a handful of matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WELLLLLLL...its the BIG G!!!!!! lol

That or the Giant Show?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Anyone notice he's been referred to as 'Big G'? I wonder if they will transition to that name from Paul Wight for him, like WWF did when they brought him in as Paul Wight then changed his name to Big Show.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1364767310075080706


Yep i saw that. Guess he is officially...THE BIG G 😁


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

He's called Big G because Warner Bros is releasing Godzilla vs Kong soon, Time Warner is just doing cross promotion


----------



## BigDeadEvil (Jan 23, 2018)

Call him Big P!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn even Booker T is happy about this. This is the first time I have heard him be positive about something beforehand. He wasn't too keen on Sting returning. 

He is now saying what most of us here have been since AEW only had Tully and Arn. Older stars isn't the problem as long as you can book them to put over younger guys in some way. 

Not much interested in Shaq vs Show but it could very well be something that they seed for the future next week.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I say keep it as Paul Wight and refer to him as The Giant Paul Wight. There is history, real name, and branding opportunities there that can spread across various platforms in TV and Time Warner/Netflix entertainment. 

"It's been 20 years since The Giant has been on TNT".


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"Big Paul" would be better than "Big G" but still clunky and forced. He should just be Paul Wight, or pick up a new monicker to then coerce into his new ring name. I wonder if "Showtime" Paul Wight would be trademark-able. Then he could still be called "Show" in passing, informally. 

I remember how bad Big Show sounded when he switched to that though. But it has been 20 years under it at this point. Anything other than his real name at this stage would probably be rejected.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

I like the name 'Gargantua'!!!!

Its a story about Giants, and where describing something as 'Gargantuan' comes from.

Also lets you use 'Big G' informally if you wish.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

This is a great signing. Paul is in good shape for his age still looks bad ass in the ring and is a very good talker. I hope he rips wwe and randy orton to pieces next week for that horrible and embarrassing promo the other month. Very surprising I thought he was a Vince guy.

Not sure wrestling as Paul Wight is a great idea sounds like an insurance salesman. They can maybe announce him as the giant Paul Wight as doubt you can trademark a descriptive name.

Don't like this pre announcing stuff as you lose any surprise and pop wwe are bad for it but I guess insures ratings. I bet most folk tuned in to that show expecting to see him! Pop would have been awesome if they had leaked his name on day of a ppv and in front of a full house. What's this new show he is commentating on is it then 2md show?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Should have built this up for weeks on end with cryptic vignettes. Would have popped huge. Why just come out and immediately announce this a good opportunity missed for sure.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

I always thought he was very good whenever he was on commentary in the WWE - so I'm looking forward to seeing him in that role. Perhaps replacing Excalibur as a heel colour commentator. Also he's in great shape at the moment so I am also looking forward to seeing him wrestle in a limited capacity.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Just came to check to see if AEW fans were still deluding themselves over this one, looks like it. 😂

_exits again_


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JayBull said:


> Just came to check to see if AEW fans were still deluding themselves over this one, looks like it. 😂
> 
> _exits again_


Bye


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Booker t has called it a game changer.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

thisissting said:


> Booker t has called it a game changer.


Well I don’t know if I’d go that far? Makes me laugh, AEW said they wanted to be the alternative to WWE, but all they seem to be doing is recruiting ex WWE talent???


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the signing was stupid, the way they anounced it was stupid, they didn't do one thing right. Quite remarkable


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> the signing was stupid, the way they anounced it was stupid, they didn't do one thing right. Quite remarkable


I don’t agree about the signing being stupid and I’m not a Big Show fan, but I wonder what the reason is for them announcing it on Twitter instead?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Bully Ray said it perfectly. The signing goes way beyond the wrestling ring. He can be a great ambassador for AEW, help the younger talent and give them credibility with older fans that may not watch any more. I am not saying he will push them to a consistent 1 million viewers, but he can be a major piece to their advertising. Have Sting, Paul Wight, Taz, Arn Anderson, Tully, JR and Tony Schiavone walk into a room with advertisers and that can make a big difference. Just the perception that Khan could convince Big Show to leave WWE is a big deal. He isn't some disgruntled employee that has a vendetta or a wrestler looking to prove to Vince he can be used better. Wight had a comfy gig with WWE and probably could have done more acting. He chose AEW and that's good for the brand.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Bully Ray said it perfectly. The signing goes way beyond the wrestling ring. He can be a great ambassador for AEW, help the younger talent and give them credibility with older fans that may not watch any more. I am not saying he will push them to a consistent 1 million viewers, but he can be a major piece to their advertising. Have Sting, Paul Wight, Taz, Arn Anderson, Tully, JR and Tony Schiavone walk into a room with advertisers and that can make a big difference. Just the perception that Khan could convince Big Show to leave WWE is a big deal. He isn't some disgruntled employee that has a vendetta or a wrestler looking to prove to Vince he can be used better. Wight had a comfy gig with WWE and probably could have done more acting. He chose AEW and that's good for the brand.


Love this


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> Well I don’t know if I’d go that far? Makes me laugh, AEW said they wanted to be the alternative to WWE, but all they seem to be doing is recruiting ex WWE talent???


But if they don't recruit some known people they will get called an indy mud show so they can't win pleasing all the marks out there.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> the signing was stupid, the way they anounced it was stupid, they didn't do one thing right. Quite remarkable


Why is the signing stupid it's a no brainer! There are very few active wrestlers known by a big audience these days. He is even known away from wrestling for TV work. Read the Billy Ray take on it.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Prized Fighter said:


> Bully Ray said it perfectly. The signing goes way beyond the wrestling ring. He can be a great ambassador for AEW, help the younger talent and give them credibility with older fans that may not watch any more. I am not saying he will push them to a consistent 1 million viewers, but he can be a major piece to their advertising. Have Sting, Paul Wight, Taz, Arn Anderson, Tully, JR and Tony Schiavone walk into a room with advertisers and that can make a big difference. Just the perception that Khan could convince Big Show to leave WWE is a big deal. He isn't some disgruntled employee that has a vendetta or a wrestler looking to prove to Vince he can be used better. Wight had a comfy gig with WWE and probably could have done more acting. He chose AEW and that's good for the brand.


Excellent take. Bully Ray basically said the same as booker t.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> Bully Ray said it perfectly. The signing goes way beyond the wrestling ring. He can be a great ambassador for AEW, help the younger talent and give them credibility with older fans that may not watch any more. I am not saying he will push them to a consistent 1 million viewers, but he can be a major piece to their advertising. Have Sting, Paul Wight, Taz, Arn Anderson, Tully, JR and Tony Schiavone walk into a room with advertisers and that can make a big difference. Just the perception that Khan could convince Big Show to leave WWE is a big deal. He isn't some disgruntled employee that has a vendetta or a wrestler looking to prove to Vince he can be used better. Wight had a comfy gig with WWE and probably could have done more acting. He chose AEW and that's good for the brand.


He was disgruntled actually. Lol.

And what else would Bully say? Hes even older than Show, ofcourse he would say that.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

thisissting said:


> Why is the signing stupid it's a no brainer! There are very few active wrestlers known by a big audience these days. He is even known away from wrestling for TV work. Read the Billy Ray take on it.


A past his prime wrestler that couldnt even keep a netflix comedy afloat? Not a smart business decision at all.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Wow! Props to AWE for signing an up and coming star like the Big Show. But in all seriousness I think he'll be ok on commentary and if used correctly in ring he'll be a nice addition. But not a game changer in the slightest. Maybe 20 years ago, but it just continues the trend of AWE scooping up WWE's unwanted mid carders.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

A few butt hurt wwe fan boys on here same as when sting left the sinking ship lol. Be funny how they justify cm punk then lesnar next...like the fan boys know better than the actual in ring talent. I doubt any respected guy in the business is going to criticise aew for picking up big show. See if you can find one. Second best big man ever after Andre.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

thisissting said:


> A few butt hurt wwe fan boys on here same as when sting left the sinking ship lol. Be funny how they justify cm punk then lesnar next...like the fan boys know better than the actual in ring talent. I doubt any respected guy in the business is going to criticise aew for picking up big show. See if you can find one. Second best big man ever after Andre.


He's still got some left in the tank but how exactly is he going to move the needle for AWE? You know of any die hard or casual fans who give two shits about Big Show these days? It's one thing if they managed to sign someone like Brock or Punk but the Big Show doesn't exactly scream "ratings grab" to me. He's a fine addition, but saying he's a game changer as Booker T did is laughable at this stage.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DZ Crew said:


> He's still got some left in the tank but how exactly is he going to move the needle for AWE? You know of any die hard or casual fans who give two shits about Big Show these days? It's one thing if they managed to sign someone like Brock or Punk but the Big Show doesn't exactly scream "ratings grab" to me. He's a fine addition, but saying he's a game changer as Booker T did is laughable at this stage.


By himself, he probably won’t move the needle much (we’ll find that out when next week’s ratings come out). But somebody of his status in the business, like Sting as well, joining AEW just gives the company a bit more of an air of credibility and not just the glorified indy pissant t-shirt shop many people were (and some still are) writing them off as. Big names like that in the company, if handled right, can elevate a lot of talent from indy nobodies to recognizable names. It won’t happen overnight; but like somebody said, it’s not a sprint, it’s a marathon. It also has the affect of making the company look that much more desirable to talent with expiring contracts in other promotions. Hell, moves like this make me even feel better about the brand, and I’m already a fan.


----------



## BabyGorilla (Feb 26, 2021)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> By himself, he probably won’t move the needle much (we’ll find that out when next week’s ratings come out). But somebody of his status in the business, like Sting as well, joining AEW just gives the company a bit more of an air of credibility and not just the glorified indy pissant t-shirt shop many people were (and some still are) writing them off as. Big names like that in the company, if handled right, can elevate a lot of talent from indy nobodies to recognizable names. It won’t happen overnight; but like somebody said, it’s not a sprint, it’s a marathon. It also has the affect of making the company look that much more desirable to talent with expiring contracts in other promotions. Hell, moves like this make me even feel better about the brand, and I’m already a fan.


Wrestlers going towards retirement days do not make desirable locations for free agency wrestlers.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, Big G. That ain’t gonna stick.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

My favorite version of Paul Wight was during his WCW days as the Giant. But even though I wasn’t very impressed with his tenure in the WWE, I’ve always regarded him as a true professional who loves the business. So I’m happy to see him in AEW, and I look forward to seeing what kind of commentator he’ll be.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> My favorite version of Paul Wight was during his WCW days as the Giant. But even though I wasn’t very impressed with his tenure in the WWE, I’ve always regarded him as a true professional who loves the business. So I’m happy to see him in AEW, and I look forward to seeing what kind of commentator he’ll be.


WCW Giant was my favorite version of him as well.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yeah, he was way better before he jumped ship although WCW's usage of him had been patchy too. Lest we forget, this guy won the WCW World Title in his FIRST match with the company (albeit a DQ win over Hogan with the stip that the title could change hands).

Someone on Twitter made a great point about Wight. You should be able to count the number of defeats in his career on one or two hands, much like Andre. A guy that unique, big and athletic should have been heavily protected for his entire career, not the source of face/heel turn jokes. He'd still be a huge attraction today like Andre was even when he could barely walk. But that's WWE for you.

It's too late to really turn Wight into the all-conquering monster again at his age, but it sounds like he's very well-liked in the biz and they need more of these guys backstage to avoid an EVP echo chamber.

Anyone remember Sting and The Giant beating The Outsiders for the tag belts then facing each other in a singles match for the right to choose a new co-champ? I wonder if they will play up their past association. Something like Wight/Comoroto vs. Sting/Darby on Dynamite would be a cool visual.

Double A sent him a welcome message on Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365093012238401541


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Yeah, he was way better before he jumped ship although WCW's usage of him had been patchy too. Lest we forget, this guy won the WCW World Title in his FIRST match with the company (albeit a DQ win over Hogan with the stip that the title could change hands).
> 
> Someone on Twitter made a great point about Wight. You should be able to count the number of defeats in his career on one or two hands, much like Andre. A guy that unique, big and athletic should have been heavily protected for his entire career, not the source of face/heel turn jokes. He'd still be a huge attraction today like Andre was even when he could barely walk. But that's WWE for you.
> 
> ...


Oh yea that angle with The Outsiders and Giant/Sting was great. Everything that lead to it, plus what happened after the swerve was so well done and interesting. Just for fun to revisit it:

1. Kevin Nash and Scott Hall are with the bad guys, part of the nWo and they are the tag team champs. But we have not seen Scott Hall for a while. 

2. There is a match announced between Hall/Nash vs Sting and Giant for the tag team titles. 

3. There is disentention in the nWo. And Kevin Nash sort of leave the group. But he still view himself nWo. Eventualy Nash faceoff with Hogan in the ring, they fight and other nWo members want to help Hogan but Nash push them back. Then out of nowhere, Giant comes in and clothesline Nash! But doesn't fight the others. Giant was a babyface at the time so it's a shocking move as Hogan announce him as the new member of the nWo. But at the same time, it makes sense cause Nash and Giant always hated one another and Nash almost crippled Giant not long before that. So the enemy of my enemy is my friend basically.

4. So the match happen. And Scott Hall has returned and he's with Nash defending the tags. While on the other end, Sting team up with Giant even though Giant is essentialy heel now. During an important moment in the match where Nash is about to jacknife Giant, his partner Scott Hall turns on him, hitting him with the tag titles while the ref is not looking making him fall on the mat and Giant pins him 1-2-3! Sting and Giant are Champs. But Sting is in shock by what happened doesn't know how to react. 

5. Next few weeks, Giant tries to lure Sting in the nWo. And when he eventualy refuses, Giant literally mauls him. But Nash appears with a steel pipe to help him! 

6. WCW decides that Sting and Giant would have to eventualy fight one another to decide who is going to have the right to the tag titles. Also at that point Sting had been WCW Champ but lost it to Macho Man who also was an nWo exile. So anyway Sting defeated the Giant. And chose Nash as his tag partner. Then later on, they will be defeated by Giant and Scott Hall for the tag titles. Ironically the reason for Hall turning on Nash was said to be linked to Hall's alcohool problems a la Adam Page. But with Hall it was brought up cause he was having real drinking problems outside of wrestling.

After Nash and Macho joined together to form the nWo Wolfpac with Konnan. Then Curt Hennig joined them, and then Lex Luger. There was also this big thing about which factions Sting would join and of course he picked Nash's group(it sounds obvious now but it was well played at the time, there was real suspense).

Anyway yea It would be cool if they would use continuity and actually play that up here in AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Is there any matches you want to see in AEW with Paul Wight? I know they're saying he's not being signed to be in-ring, though does have a "wrestling contract" but he's 49 yrs old and his in-ring style is very low impact from his end. I worry about there being some pressure to put the AEW World Title on him to make him the first and probably only wrestler to have held WCW World Title, WWE World Title and then AEW World Title (He held ECW Title, but that was WWECW). How many WCW World Champ + WWE World Champs are there otherwise still active?

Maybe have Omega v Wight and Big Show win in a shocker and then job it back 3-4 weeks later to Omega. That is as far as I'd go with that. 

There really isn't any matches though - I've seen Wight vs MJF on social medias, maybe Archer vs Wight in a big man match but Archer is 44yrs old himself (tomorrow) so it wouldn't be any "torch passing". Kingston vs Wight could be somewhat interesting given the style Mad King wrestles. Wight vs Hobbs if Wight can still bump enough to put over Hobbs' power. Wight vs Fenix to try and recapture Big Show vs Mysterio dynamic? I'm sure we'll get Orange Cassidy vs Wight interplay, though wouldn't expect a match, other than potentially being tag partners in a one-off.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If there's one guy I feel like they should put Show in the ring against, it's Wardlow.

Like, I'm sure he'll do stuff with Shaq, Cody, Jericho, etc. But if there's a young guy on the roster who I think Show could help get more over by defeating him it's Wardlow. Whether in a singles match or a tag match, imagine Wardlow pinning Show after an F5.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TD Stinger said:


> If there's one guy I feel like they should put Show in the ring against, it's Wardlow.
> 
> Like, I'm sure he'll do stuff with Shaq, Cody, Jericho, etc. But if there's a young guy on the roster who I think Show could help get more over by defeating him it's Wardlow. Whether in a singles match or a tag match, imagine Wardlow pinning Show after an F5.


MJF should have won the World Title and bragged about being the youngest World Champion in history (doesn’t matter if it’s not true). Cue Paul Wight signing and wanting to squish MJF. Wardlow protects MJF.

The Giant in WCW sucked for the most part. The nWo stuff was so convoluted.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Say what you want, Big Show could easily put on a watchable match with anyone in the locker room. 

Thats a good investment. Never mind his out of ring work and attention, and industry experience. Plus he seems a great guy to have around generally!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> If there's one guy I feel like they should put Show in the ring against, it's Wardlow.
> 
> Like, I'm sure he'll do stuff with Shaq, Cody, Jericho, etc. But if there's a young guy on the roster who I think Show could help get more over by defeating him it's Wardlow. Whether in a singles match or a tag match, imagine Wardlow pinning Show after an F5.


Wardlow should be Wight's only loss in AEW. I would push him hard, the haters will squeel but watch at the same time, and if you build him up it will be career defining when Wardlow brings him down. In front of a packed crowd. 

But let Wight destroy Hager and go from there.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Im gonna go ahead and say it.

The Big Show has sucked his entire career.

WWE never ever did anything interesting with him, opting to keep him as a generic tall wrestler without much personality or interesting feuds for 20 freaking years.

In WCW he was better but there were too many big stars trying to break through there as is.

Be honest with yourselves, hes been boring the majority of his career.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Wardlow should be Wight's only loss in AEW. I would push him hard, the haters will squeel but watch at the same time, and if you build him up it will be career defining when Wardlow brings him down. In front of a packed crowd.
> 
> But let Wight destroy Hager and go from there.


I like this!

I wouldnt put the belt on him so having him have matches with the lesser guys, and beat them to build him up for a big loss to put someone over... I think thats good. And even losing, at least guys like Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Top Flight, TH2 etc will have a match v the freaking big show on thier CV! Like he doesn't have to bury them! Some can push him a bit too. Then have him pass that rub off to upper mid card. 

What potential matches of his are people looking forward to? Ive seen Wardlow, and that could be good. Saw Penta too, and that could be awesome! Have show launch him everywhere, and Fenix landing on his feet like a cat! Id like to see Hangman, Kenny, Archer, Brian Cage, Eddie Kingston, Scorpio Sky, Jungle Boy, Butcher, Blade, Sammy, Grayson, Uno, Santana, Oriz and Will Hobbs all have a match with him! 

But he's got to come in acting HUNGRY for it on screen to get it over. His debut has to be a random attack where he near kills someone for a spot in a match that person was going to have. No music or intro, he's just barge's in and has a match! 

I really hope he's booked great and AEW really gets a good rub off him.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

JayBull said:


> Im gonna go ahead and say it.
> 
> The Big Show has sucked his entire career.
> 
> ...


Mate, the fact nobody has cared could work to AEW's advantage. He's just bought himself a MOMENT of attention with the big switch. If EVER there was a time to make him actually 'BELIEVABLY' relevant it was right now. He has a chance, and if they get it right, he could really be watchable.

I wanna see CHOKESLAM after CHOKESLAM from 10ft high and being sold like death itself.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> Mate, the fact nobody has cared could work to AEW's advantage. He's just bought himself a MOMENT of attention with the big switch. If EVER there was a time to make him actually 'BELIEVABLY' relevant it was right now. He has a chance, and if they get it right, he could really be watchable.
> 
> I wanna see CHOKESLAM after CHOKESLAM from 10ft high and being sold like death itself.


At 50 years of age and being promoted as a new commentator mostly is it really the right time for him?

Hes one of the best examples of a guy the WWE ruined by keeping him under thumb, I'm sure the money was amazing though.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Comes in strong attacking people backstage and bullying himself into matches. Goes on a tear through the lower ranks and youths (so they get that on their CV). Looks a beast... launched into midcard, where he gets a bit more of a challenge but continues winning.

Builds nicely to 'who will end this streak?'

Then you give MJF the win with a cattle prod intereference from Kevin Nash!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

JayBull said:


> At 50 years of age and being promoted as a new commentator mostly is it really the right time for him?
> 
> Hes one of the best examples of a guy the WWE ruined by keeping him under thumb, I'm sure the money was amazing though.


If it isn't done at his introduction it will never get over any time thereafter. He's got more than enough of a rub to pass right now. What is a 20 match run before slipping to commentary? 

But I suppose if thats what they want then he wont be a wrestler pretty much. Shame really. Its something worth seeing.


----------



## JayBull (May 10, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> If it isn't done at his introduction it will never get over any time thereafter. He's got more than enough of a rub to pass right now. What is a 20 match run before slipping to commentary?
> 
> But I suppose if thats what they want then he wont be a wrestler pretty much. Shame really. Its something worth seeing.


If they can make something of Show like Impact did with Bully Ray, I'd be down for it.

Impact did a phenomenal job taking a guy known as a tag team guy and making him a singles star with Bully Ray.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

JayBull said:


> If they can make something of Show like Impact did with Bully Ray, I'd be down for it.
> 
> Impact did a phenomenal job taking a guy known as a tag team guy and making him a singles star with Bully Ray.


Great example. And look at the potential with Show. He's still a giant, and he looks and is incredibly strong! 

Maybe he hasn't agreed to wrestle? Otherwise AEW are crazy to throw this away.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TKO Wrestling said:


> Wardlow should be Wight's only loss in AEW. I would push him hard, the haters will squeel but watch at the same time, and if you build him up it will be career defining when Wardlow brings him down. In front of a packed crowd.
> 
> But let Wight destroy Hager and go from there.


Paul Wight vs. Jake Hager is one of the few matches I’d actually half-way buy into. It’s got an appeal to it, as much as it would likely suck. Wight can win it and it doesn’t matter. Not going to sell you a PPV or anything.

He can be used to clean out the awful junk acts. It doesn’t matter if shit gets on Show, so have him Chokeslam Joey Janela and Orange Cassidy into a pit of lava. Have him knock out Miro and tell him to get serious. Have Miro’s jaw wired and bring him back later as something else.

I would buy into Big Wight against Jericho. Maybe the promos can be about Jericho treating the company like a personal piggy-bank instead of actually trying to help it? Tease stuff with MJF and Wardlow. Show’s first loss is against Wardlow.

Have Jake Roberts get into the ear of Wight. Tag team with Lance Archer. They eventually wrestle and...someone wins.

Wight can squash Matt Hardy and tell Hangman Page to get serious.

I dunno. This all feels uninspired, because...


JayBull said:


> Im gonna go ahead and say it.
> 
> The Big Show has sucked his entire career.
> 
> ...


Basically this. Show has served a function occasionally. Most notably when he was big enough to get punched in the head by Floyd Mayweather and it was half-way interesting. Beyond that? The dude isn’t very good.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Paul Wight vs. Jake Hager is one of the few matches I’d actually half-way buy into. It’s got an appeal to it, as much as it would likely suck. Wight can win it and it doesn’t matter. Not going to sell you a PPV or anything.
> 
> He can be used to clean out the awful junk acts. It doesn’t matter if shit gets on Show, so have him Chokeslam Joey Janela and Orange Cassidy into a pit of lava. Have him knock out Miro and tell him to get serious. Have Miro’s jaw wired and bring him back later as something else.
> 
> ...


Have Big Show come in like FTR talking trash about the flippy spotfests,how AEW is the land of little men and hes a giant amongst giants. He could clear out the mid card and some low card acts,and then put over a guy like wardlow.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

ECFuckinW said:


> Have Big Show come in like FTR talking trash about the flippy spotfests,how AEW is the land of little men and hes a giant amongst giants. He could clear out the mid card and some low card acts,and then put over a guy like wardlow.


sounds like Nash vs the x division back in Tna ,a paparazzi productions style gig with Th2 or The acclaimed could be ok to I suppose


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One thing not many have mentioned is will Big Show be neutral on commentary or a heel?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chan Hung said:


> One thing not many have mentioned is will Big Show be neutral on commentary or a heel?


He’ll be a face/neutral.


----------

